# Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH



## franzi7777 (5 September 2009)

******************************************************************
*"Dieser Beitrag wurde aus rechtlichen Gründen anlässlich einer Beanstandung 
seitens der  Firma Buongiorno GmbH gelöscht. Die in dem Beitrag getätigten 
Tatsachenbehauptungen  werden durch Buongiorno bestritten. Eine zuverlässige
Beurteilung des Sachverhalts ist uns als Forenbetreiber nicht möglich."*
******************************************************************* 
Interessieren würde mich, ob schon jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

lg

Jutta


----------



## Antiscammer (5 September 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Dein Telefonprovider hat Dir offenbar eine Falschauskunft gegeben.
Wenn Du keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hast, dann gibt es da nichts zu kündigen. Kündigen tut man nur einem Vertrag, der auch existiert.

Es stellt sich auch die Frage, warum Dein Telefonprovider überhaupt das Inkasso für den Laden noch übernimmt, obwohl die dort "schon bekannt" sind. Ob man wohl trotzdem ganz gerne die Provisionen weiter kassiert? - Frag das doch Deinen Provider mal.
Den Nummernwechsel lässt sich Dein Provider übrigens sicher gut bezahlen. Wie kommst Du eigentlich dazu? - Geht's noch?

Ich staune immer nur, was sich die Leute in Deutschland so alles gefallen lassen.

Bei Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug - Grundsatzartikel:
Telefonrechnung zu hoch - Einspruch nach 0137 oder 0900-Betrug: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## franzi7777 (5 September 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno*

Du hast sicher sehr viel Erfahrung, dies geht wohl aus der Zahl Deiner Beiträge hier im Forum hervor, mich aber zu fragen, ob es bei mir noch geht, halte ich vorsichtig formuliert für etwas vermessen.
Vielleicht hast Du aber einfach nicht gut geschlafen und bist aus diesem Grund - wieder sehr vorsichtig - leicht entnervt.

Im guten Glauben und in der guten Absicht andere Leute zu warnen, habe ich diesen Beitrag geschrieben.

Es ist normal, dass sei es Telekom, T-mobile oder andere Provider Inkassodienste für ordnungsgemäss gebucht Zusatzdienste leisten.
Rufe ich per Call by Call meine Freundin in Afrika an rechnet der Call by Call Anbieter auch über die Telekom ab.

Recht hast Du, und dass war auch meine Meinung, dass ich nicht kündigen muss was ich nicht gebucht habe.
Man hat mir trotzdem dazu geraten und ich habe dies auch gemacht mit dem ausdrücklichen Hinweis, dass ich zwar nicht gebucht habe aber trotzdem rein vorsorglich kündige. 
Dieses Vorgehen geht auch aus einigen Musterschreiben von Verbraucherzentralen hervor.

Zum Schluss:  Ich lasse mir rein garnicht bieten was nicht in Ordnung ist. Mein Provider hat mir innerhalb von 2 Minuten eine neue Telefonnummer gegeben und dies völlig kostenlos, verbunden mit einer Entschuldigung und einer verbindlichen Zusage eines recht ansehnlichen Guthabens, welches ich innerhalb 1 Jahres abtelefonieren kann.

Mit verlaub - der Ton macht die Musik.

Trotzdem wünsche ich Dir ein schönes erholsames Wochende.

Jutta


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 September 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Jutta, Jutta... Deine Erfahrungen mit solchen Dingen waren ja nicht auf den ersten Blick erkennbar... Und unsere erfahrungen hier zeigen halt seit Jahren, dass sich viele Leute sehr viel erzählen lassen (und gefallen lassen) von den Providern.

Als ich vor etwa 6 Jahren in diese Themen hier geschlittert bin, war ich auch fassungslos und rief bei meinem Provider an. Was wurde mir da nicht alles erzählt... Hätte ich denen damals geglaubt und deren Aussagen akzeptiert, wären ein paar Hundert Euro gezahlt worden. Tja, das habe ich nicht gemacht - und zur Strafe bin ich immer noch hier.

Spaß beiseite: Schau mal im Buongiorno-Thread, wie viele Leute offenbar total happy sind, wenn sie ein *unverlangtes Abo* beenden können und wenn ihnen *kein Geld mehr (!) *abgebucht wird. 

Deine Warnung vor Buongiorno ist gern gesehen und erwünscht hier.
Es ist nicht die erste Warnung vor dieser Firma und wir wünschten alle, es könnte die letzte sein.



> Mein Provider hat mir innerhalb von 2 Minuten eine neue Telefonnummer gegeben und dies völlig kostenlos, verbunden mit einer Entschuldigung und einer verbindlichen Zusage eines recht ansehnlichen Guthabens, welches ich innerhalb 1 Jahres abtelefonieren kann.


 Das würde mich sehr interessieren. Kannst Du mir dazu eine PN schicken?
Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

Nachtrag:
Kuck mal hier:
Buongiorno: Gewinnspiel lockt ins teure SMS-Abonnement: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



> Betroffene, die weitere Abbuchungen vermeiden wollen, müssen eine SMS an die Nummer 55455 mit dem Wortlaut STOPGAMES oder STOPFUN schicken. Wer sich von dem Anbieter  in die Irre geführt fühlt, kann sich außerdem bei der Bundesnetzagentur und beim Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv) beschweren.
> 
> Update August 2009: Die Buongiorno Deutschland GmbH ließ gegenüber Computerbetrug.de von einem Rechtsanwalt erklären, bei ihrem Dienst sei ein Double-Opt-in-Verfahren vorgesehen und alle Betroffenen der teuren Abos würden über die Kostenpflichtigkeit aufgeklärt. Anderslautende Behauptungen seien falsch, so der Anwalt der Firma in einem Schreiben an uns.



Dieselbe Erklärung gab es auch in den USA. 
Im November 2007 wurde dort eine ähnliche Stellungnahme veröffentlicht:
Buongiorno Responds To The Florida AG Lawsuit | mocoNews


----------



## Antiscammer (5 September 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



franzi7777 schrieb:


> Du hast sicher sehr viel Erfahrung, dies geht wohl aus der Zahl Deiner Beiträge hier im Forum hervor, mich aber zu fragen, ob es bei mir noch geht, halte ich vorsichtig formuliert für etwas vermessen.



Mein Unwillen war nicht auf Dein Verhalten, sondern auf das Verhalten des Telefonproviders begründet. Daher mein Spruch "Geht's noch?", der aber tatsächlich angesichts des sehr kulanten Verhaltens Deines Providers fehl geht (was ich nicht wusste).

Tatsächlich ist man von manchen Telefonprovidern hier leider anderes gewohnt. Das Wechseln der Nummer ist anderswo oft gebührenpflichtig, daher mein Unwille, wie Du dazu kommst, selbst Kosten aufzubringen, um künftig vor solchen Machenschaften geschützt zu sein.
Insofern bin ich von Deiner Schilderung angenehm überrascht.

Auch ist es leider so, dass viele Provider trotz zu unterstellender Kenntnis über Inkassoverbote seitens der BNETZA wegen Mehrwertnummernmißbrauchs einfach stur weiter Gelder für diese Nummern inkassieren, zumindest bei den Leuten, die sich nicht wehren.


----------



## franzi7777 (6 September 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Verstanden und akzeptiert.

Ich war sowieso schon in Rage und habe dann den Spruch ob es noch geht und wa sdie Leute alles mit sich machen lassen auf mich bezogen.

Es handelte sich, wie so oft im Leben, um eine Missinterpretation.

Die Kulanz unserer Providers relustiert auch nur aus der Menge der Verträge und der langen Kundenbindung.
Ich wage es zu bezweifeln, dass man mit meinem Privathandy auch so kulant gewesen wäre.

Schönen Sonntag

Jutta


----------



## ciwa (10 September 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno*

Hallo Jutta,

nicht ich selbst, aber mein Mann ist ebenfalls mit der Buongiorno Deutschland Gmbh in Berührung gekommen und zwar ebenso wie du es schilderst. Plötzlich tauchten auf der Handyrechnung Abbuchungen für Abo's auf. Da er selbst die Handyrechnungen doch recht sporadisch kontrolliert, ist es erst mir aufgefallen. Er selbst konnte sich gar nicht an eine SMS dieser Firma erinnern, noch kannten wir diese. Allerdings gab es wie du beschreibst vermehrt Dienstmitteilungen des Providers, die er immer sofort gelöscht hat. 

Um überhaupt einen Angriffspunkt zu haben, musste ich die Firma erst einmal Googlen. Ich habe derweil sofort eine Kündigung per E-Mail verfasst und somit vorerst weitere Abbuchungen gestoppt. Doch würde ich mich sehr über Tipps freuen, wie ich die bereits gezahlten Beträge zurück bekomme. Denn, die Firma an sich, die nun bereits unter dem Namen "BlinkoGold" antwortet (und erstmal in meinen Spamfilter gegangen ist), beharrt auf einem abgeschlossenen Vertrag.

Momentan streite ich mich gern weiter per E-Mail mit den Damen und Herren der Buongiorno Deutschland GmbH oder auch BlinkoGold, denke aber ebenfalls über rechtliche Schritte nach. Auch wenn es keine großen Beträge sind um die es geht, muss prinzipiell gegen dieses Gebaren etwas getan werden. 

​


----------



## franzi7777 (11 September 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Hallo Ciwa,

nach meiner Erfahrung mit anderen Firmen, in deren Falle mein Sohn immer gelaufen ist, kann man das Geld im Grunde abschreiben.

Um dem Treiben dieser "Brüder" das Handwerk zu legen habe ich Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft gestellt - allerdings bislang ohne Rückmeldung - eine Mitteilung an die Verbraucherzentrale und an die Bundesnetzagentur.

Ausserdem habe ich jetzt ein andere Handynummer. Die weiteren Dienstmitteilungen gehen somit in die Leere.

Nicht in Ordnung finde ich, dass eingeltich "Hinz und Kunz" bei den Providern behaupten kann, er habe Forderungen an den Inhaber der Nummer ...... und die Provider dann den Geldeintreiber spielen.

Mir ist der Provider insofern entgegengekommen, dass er mir ein  Gesprächsguthaben zugesagt hat, welches den Schaden so ungefähr abdeckt.
Vermutlich macht das der Provider aber nur, da mein Handy Bestandteil eines Firmenvertrages ist und dieser sich an 2 Fingern ausrechnen kann, dass wir diesen sonst nicht mehr verlängert hätten.

Ich habe in der Angelegenheit auch mit meinem Mieter (ist Anwalt) telefoniert. Dieser sagte mir, natürlich könnte man klagen. Kostet aber viel Zeit und kostet Geld. Bis dann die Geschichte gerichtlich geklärt ist, haben solche Unternehmen in der Regel geschlossen und agieren unter einem anderen Namen und mit einer abgewandelten Methode unbehelligt weiter.

Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg, Mails haben übrigens keinen Wert, ich habe einen Einschreibebrief mit Rückschein geschickt. Die Antwort lautete, dass der Vertrag noch 2 Monate, bis Ende der Kündigungsfrist läuft.

Vielleicht schreibst Du mir mal, gerne auch über PN, was Du erreicht hast.

lg

Jutta


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



franzi7777 schrieb:


> Um dem Treiben dieser "Brüder" das Handwerk zu legen habe ich Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft gestellt ...


...der übliche Irrglaube in weiten Kreisen der Bevölkerung. :scherzkeks:


----------



## franzi7777 (11 September 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...der übliche Irrglaube in weiten Kreisen der Bevölkerung. :scherzkeks:



Wieso Irrglaube, bei der Dame RA [.........] aus München war diese Vorgehensweise erfolgreich.

Eben habe ich, nachdem ich meine Handy-Rechnung für August 09 erhalten habe, noch einmal mit meinem Provider telefoniert.

Die Rechnung ist von Lastschrift auf Überweisung umgestellt und ich werde nur die Forderung des Providers begleichen.

Dann muss Bueongiorno die Forderung direkt bei mir einfordern. Die  von mir angeforderte Logdateien dieser Firma konnte diese mir bis heute auch nicht senden. Kann sie ja auch nicht, da ich mich bei ihnen nicht eingeloggt habe.

Schönes Wochende

Jutta


----------



## webwatcher (11 September 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*



franzi7777 schrieb:


> Wieso Irrglaube, bei der Dame RA [...........] aus München war diese Vorgehensweise erfolgreich.


Irrtum, das war Zivilrecht. Die Staatsanwälte interessiert das nicht die Bohne.

Zivilrecht hat im Gegensatz zur landläufig irrigen  Volksmeinung nichts aber auch gar 
nichts mit Strafrecht zu tun.


----------



## Spiball (11 September 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Ich habe nach einer Möglichkeit gesucht kostenlose SMS über das Internet zu schicken (sowas ging vor einigen Jahren wirklich). Dann hab ich mich bei websms mit meiner Handy-Nr. angemeldet. Das ich damit einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hatte, war mir nicht bewusst. Ob da irgendwo was im Kleingedruckten stand... Keine Ahnung, ich bin eigentlich sehr vorsichtig und lese auch schon Mal die AGB's.

Im Juni hatte ich die ersten 9 Euro auf meiner Handy-Rechnung. Ich habe versucht über E-Mail zu kündigen. Ohne Erfolg. Die Firma ignoriert einfach E-Mails. Mittlerweile habe ich eine Drittanbietersperre vom Provider einrichten lassen. Das Geld ist erstmal Weg. Und nach meiner Erfahrung kommt man dann auch nicht mehr ran.

Schuld daran sind meiner Meinung nach unsere Gesetze. Wie kann man alleine mit einer Handy-Nr. einen Vertrag abschließen?????? Sowas leuchtet mir nicht ein....


----------



## Reducal (12 September 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*



Spiball schrieb:


> Wie kann man alleine mit einer Handy-Nr. einen Vertrag abschließen?????? Sowas leuchtet mir nicht ein....


Du hattes selbst die Nummer angegeben und das führte zum Zahlungslauf über die Händirechnung/Prepeidbuchung. Ob der Preis nun hinreichend eutlich angezeigt wurde oder nicht, das müsste die Firma ggü. einen Gericht nachweisen können. Doch dazu müsstest du dich entweder von denen verklagen lassen oder selbst eine negative Feststellungsklage anstrengen.


----------



## Spiball (13 September 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Ich habe jetzt eine neue Handy-Rechnung bekommen.
4,88 Euro für Verbindungen und 17,94 Euro an die Buongiorno GmbH, macht zusammen 22,82 Euro.

Ich hab jetzt folgende Fragen:
1. Der Betrag wurde mir schon von meinem Provider per Lastschrift abgebucht. Sind die 17,94 Euro somit schon bei der Buongiorno GmbH? Wann gibt der Provider den Betrag weiter?
2. Was passiert genau, wenn ich die Lastschrift stornieren lasse, und nur den Betrag für die Verbindungen zahle? Habe ich dann ein Problem mit meinem Provider oder mit der Buongiorno GmbH? Wie kommt die Buongiorno GmbH an meinen Namen bzw. Adresse?


----------



## Antiscammer (14 September 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Lies mal den Artikel:
Telefonrechnung zu hoch - Einspruch nach 0137 oder 0900-Betrug: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Dein Provider überweist die 17,94 an Buongiorno, aber nicht, wenn Du der Rechnung widersprichst. In dem Fall wird Buongiorno an Dich verwiesen, um das mit Dir selbst abzuklären. Und dann sollen die doch mal kommen und erstmal begründen, worauf die Phantasieforderung beruht.


----------



## franzi7777 (14 September 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*



Spiball schrieb:


> Mich hat die Firma auch übers Ohr gehauen. Ich habe nach einer Möglichkeit gesucht kostenlose SMS über das Internet zu schicken (sowas ging vor einigen Jahren wirklich). Dann hab ich mich bei websms mit meiner Handy-Nr. angemeldet. Das ich damit einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hatte, war mir nicht bewusst. Ob da irgendwo was im Kleingedruckten stand... Keine Ahnung, ich bin eigentlich sehr vorsichtig und lese auch schon Mal die AGB's.
> 
> Im Juni hatte ich die ersten 9 Euro auf meiner Handy-Rechnung. Ich habe versucht über E-Mail zu kündigen. Ohne Erfolg. Die Firma ignoriert einfach E-Mails. Mittlerweile habe ich eine Drittanbietersperre vom Provider einrichten lassen. Das Geld ist erstmal Weg. Und nach meiner Erfahrung kommt man dann auch nicht mehr ran.
> 
> Schuld daran sind meiner Meinung nach unsere Gesetze. Wie kann man alleine mit einer Handy-Nr. einen Vertrag abschließen?????? Sowas leuchtet mir nicht ein....



Ja, da hst Du vollkommen Recht.

Dein Geld wirst Du wohl nicht wiedersehen.

Ich habe das Lastschriftverahren für meine Rufnummer auch widerrufen und überweise meine nächsten Handy Rechnungen ohne den Betrag von Buongiorno. Das von Buongiorno angeforderte Logfile, welches angeblich meine Bestätigung beweist, habe ich bis heute nicht.
Drittanbieter habe ich für alle Firmenhandys sperren lassen.

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob und wann etwas von Buongiorno kommt.

Sollte etwas kommen, werde ich Euch informieren.

lg

Jutta


----------



## Tabaco (29 September 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Generell bekommt man das Geld schwierig zurück. Ob jetzt Buongirono, BobMobile, Jamba oder Celldorado! Ich meine halt, Augen auf im Internet wenn man seine Handynummer irgendwo eingibt. 

Heutzutage ist man schon vorsichtig seine Adresse anzugeben, weil man Angst hat zuviel Werbung in den Postkasten zu bekommen. Aber eine Handynummer und diese auch noch mit einer PIN bestätigen, ist wohl selbstverständlich :-D

Dennoch sollte man mal etwas unternehmen um die ganzen Verrückten da etwas auf dem Boden zu bringen. Dazu will ich euch einen Seite zeigen, in der sind alle gängigen Anbieter dieser Dienste aufgeführt und genau erklärt wie man kündigen kann.

Besuche diese Seite, viel SpaßHandy Abo kündigen


----------



## Marco (29 September 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*



Tabaco schrieb:


> Besuche diese Seite, viel SpaßHandy Abo kündigen



Und was soll das bringen? Die hier im Thread genannte Firma ist a nicht mit dabei und b ist nicht immer ein Vertrag zustande gekommen und nichtzustanden gekommene Verträge kündigt man logischere Weise auch nicht.

Marco


----------



## Tabaco (29 September 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Hi Marco, 

ich persönlich würde das jetzt nicht 100% glauben, dass ohne zutun ein Vertrag abgeschlossen wird. Schwupps und ich habe ein Handyabo auf meiner Rechnung. 

Mein Anliegen ist es den Leuten zu helfen ihr Abo zu kündigen, weil es mich selber erwischt hat. Ich bin auf diese Seite gestoßen (Handy Abo Kündigen) und will einfach diese hilfreiche Seite verbreiten.

Mich hat es selber mal bei BobMobile erwischt und ich war mir bewusst, dass ich ein Bestätigungs-Code eingegeben habe und darum habe ich mich auch später geärgert, dass ich so blöd war, dass ich jetzt ein Abo am als habe.

Zum Thema Vertragsabschluss, kannst Du auch hier nachlesen:
Versendung des Bezahlcodes


----------



## wahlhesse (29 September 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*



Tabaco schrieb:


> Zum Thema Vertragsabschluss, kannst Du auch hier nachlesen:...



Kleine Korrektur:
Thema *angeblicher* Vertragsabschluss ...

Ein rechtsgültiger Vertragsabschluss sieht anders aus. Zudem anscheinend in dem Gewerbe verdächtig viele Opfer zu finden sind, welche nie einen Code im Internet bestätigt haben. Die Mobilfunkanbieter verhalten sich zwar gerne störrisch, aber wenn man ebenfalls stur bleibt, werden die Kosten oft im Kulanzwege gutgeschrieben weil bei einer Gerichtsverhandlung der Kunde wegen mangelnder Beweislage seitens des Anbieters sehr gut dastehen würde.

Die Mobilfunkanbieter verweisen gerne auf den Dienstbetreiber, diese auf ihren Kunden, welcher oft nur virtuell ist. Für das Opfer ist jedoch der Ansprechpartner immer der Mobilfunkanbieter direkt.

Es hat sich zwar im Netz inzwischen herumgesprochen, wie man bei den verschiedenen Anbietern kündigen kann. Aber bereits zu Unrecht abgebuchte Beträge bekommt man so nicht zurück.

Alles in allem unbefriedigend, da hilft auch die genannte anonyme Webseite nicht weiter.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Tabaco (30 September 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Das stellt sich doch berechtigt die Frage warum das dann eine T-Mobile oder O2 zulässst mit diesen Firmen zusammen zu arbeiten. Ich meine, die Buchen mir ja das Geld von meinem Konto ab, also muss ein Vertrag zwischen den Unternehmen bestehen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Mobilfunkanbieter mit Unternehmen zusammenarbeitet die anscheinend einfach so Abos abschließen? 

Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu Naiv und will es nicht glauben,.. belassen wir das dabei, vielen Dank für eure Hinweise, ich werde jetzt noch mehr aufpassen wo ich überall meine Handynummer eingebe, die bekommt keiner mehr, dann passiert mir auch sowas wie ein angeblicher Vertragsabschluss auch nicht mehr


----------



## Crosser63 (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Ich bin auch auf diese Firma hereingefallen. 
Wie komme ich aus dieser Nummer wieder raus? 
Wo muss ich meine Kündigung hinschicken?
Muß ich überhaupt kündigen?
Die Rechnung an Eplus bezahlen und den Betrag für buongiorno abziehen?
Kann ich noch per SMS kündigen?
Vielen Dank!:unzufrieden:


----------



## Spiball (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Ich habe ja den Betrag von meinem Konto Rückbuchen lassen und folgende Antwort von T-Mobile bekommen:



> "Sie beanstanden die Leistungen unseres Kooperationspartners auf Ihrer T-Mobile Rechnung. Dieser Dienst wird eigenverantwortlich durch die Buongiorno Deutschland GmbH angeboten und vermarktet - auch wenn er über Ihre T-Mobile Rechnung abgerechnet wird...........Auch zwecks Kündigung und Reklamation möchten wir Sie bitten, sich an die oben genannte Firma zu wenden. ..........Eine Teilabbuchung abzüglich der Dienste von externen Firmen ist leider nicht möglich. Falls Sie eine generelle Umstellung Ihrer Zahlungsbedingungen auf Überweisung wünschen, sagen Sie uns bitte Bescheid."



Wie ist hier die Rechtslage? Kann ich nicht darauf bestehen nur den Anteil (ohne Drittanbieter) zu bezahlen?


----------



## edmund3424 (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Hallo zusammen!

Bräuchte wegen Buongiorno GmbH einen sinnvollen Tip, wie ich verbleiben soll. Möchte selber gerne eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen!

Also. Ich bin knapp über 60 Jahre alt, aber ganz passabel fit mit dem PC und auch mit dem Handy.

Ich habe auf einer Mobilfunk-Telefonrechnung von t-mobile (Nicht von einem Provider) eine Abbuchung von zwei mal 2,99 also "nur" ca. 6.-- Euro von dieser "werten" Firma Buongiorno vorgefunden. Nach langem hin und her hätte ich was runter geladen!

Ich habe so nen Käse noch nie, nicht einmal gemacht. Also auch nich hier!
Vorweg mal skandalös finde ich, dass sich t-mobile als Handlanger für solche [ edidt] hergibt. Ich habe auch sofort bei t-mobile gekündigt! Aber: Alternative??

Hauptsächlich ärgere ich mich aber über die 6.-- Euro. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, wieviele Handys es in Deutschland gibt und nur bei 1 Million Dummen werden 6.-- Euro abgebucht, einbehalten etc. !! Wie leicht ist es denn bei uns Millionär zu werden! Sechs Millionen Euro bei 1 Million - ich glaube nicht, dass es nur so wenige sind, die beschissen werden!"

Und: Buongiorno kann ruhig weiter [ edit]  und t-mobile macht den Kassierer! Ich könnt mich schwarz ärgern!

Frage: Soll ich eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen, bzw. wie muß das ordnungsgemäß alles laufen?

Bei der Verbraucherschutzzentrale Bayern habe ich zwischenzeitlich das 78 mal vergeblich angerufen: die Telefonzentrale ist belegt, bitte haben sie Gedult, bla bla bla! Toller Service 

Freue mich auf jede Nachricht. Danke!


----------



## Reducal (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*



edmund3424 schrieb:


> Frage: Soll ich eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen, bzw. wie muß das ordnungsgemäß alles laufen?


Ob was bei rumkommt ist fraglich, wird sich aber zeigen. Einfach zur nächsten Wache gehen und dort unter Vorlage der Rechnungen den Sachverhalt erklären - alles andere machen die Beamten.

Außerdem, lesen sie doch mal hier: Buongiorno: Gewinnspiel lockt ins teure SMS-Abonnement: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*



edmund3424 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch sofort bei t-mobile gekündigt! Aber: Alternative??


Nach meiner Erfahrung keine. Man kommt höchstens vom Regen in die Traufe.


----------



## Crosser63 (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Hallo,
ich bin Mobil-Kunde bei e-plus, dort ist es auch möglich. Ich denke, dass fast alle Anbieter mit der Buongiorno GmbH zusammen arbeiten


----------



## franzi7777 (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

So langsam entwickel ich mich zum Spezialistin.

Da Buuongiorno die Abbuchungen ja nicht bleiben lässt, das abgebuchte Geld ist meiner Meinung nach sowieso futsch, bleibt nur die Möglichkeit, beim Provider dem Einzug von Drittanbietern generell zu widersprechen.

Dann kann wenigsten in Zukunft nicht noch einmal weder von Buongiorno noch von irgendwelchen Nachahmnungstätern die gleiche Masche gefahren werden.

Schönen Sonntag

J.


----------



## webwatcher (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*



franzi7777 schrieb:


> das abgebuchte Geld ist meiner Meinung nach sowieso futsch, .


Wieso das denn? Ungenehmigte  Lastschriften  können   zu kostenmäßigen Lasten des Abbuchenden zeitlich unbegrenzt "zurückgepfiffen"  werden 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rruf-von-lastschriften-die-6-wochen-maer.html


----------



## franzi7777 (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Die Aussage ist richtig, dass man Lastschriften vom Girokonto 6 Wochen lang zurückbuchen lassen kann.

Den von der T-mobile oder Vodafone belastete und abgebuchte Betrag der Telefonrechnung kann man nicht zurückholen, wenn man die ganze Sache erst nach einer Weile merkt.

Ich habe letzten Monat der Lastschrift widersprochen und nur den Betrag neu überwiesen, der auch T-Mobile betraf.

mfg

j.


----------



## webwatcher (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*



franzi7777 schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist richtig, dass man Lastschriften vom Girokonto 6 Wochen lang zurückbuchen lassen kann..


Sie ist nur teilweise richtig. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rruf-von-lastschriften-die-6-wochen-maer.html
bei *ungenehmigten* Lastschriften  gibt es *keine* Frist


----------



## Xerana (19 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Hallo, Ihr Lieben die auch auf der suche sind Antworten zu bekommen.
******************************************************************
*"Dieser Beitrag wurde aus rechtlichen Gründen anlässlich einer Beanstandung 
seitens der  Firma Buongiorno GmbH gelöscht. Die in dem Beitrag getätigten 
Tatsachenbehauptungen  werden durch Buongiorno bestritten. Eine zuverlässige
Beurteilung des Sachverhalts ist uns als Forenbetreiber nicht möglich."*
*******************************************************************
Xerana:-p


----------



## Joannis (21 Oktober 2009)

*Reingefallen auf "Was ist dein Intellegenztest" - Buongiorno*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum und brauche eure Hilfe.

Gestern um ca. 12,00 Uhr bin ich bei Buongiorno auf "Was ist dein Intellegenzgrad?" reingefallen und habe dabei meine Handynummer und einen vierstelligen Pin eingegeben.
Darauf bekam ich folgende SMS:

Jetzt auf Blinko Gold: Mobile Internet
Deine Guthabenpunkte Credits einloesen im Wert von 30 Credits für 2,99 
Euro/5 Tage abholen.
Absender 55455

Ich habe diese angegebene Seite nicht angeklickt.

Wie soll ich mich da verhalten?
Wie kann ich dieses aufkündigen?

Viele Grüsse
Joannis.


----------



## Joannis (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Ich habe meine Handynummer heute für Drittanbieter sperren lassen.

Viele Grüsse

Joannis.


----------



## wahlhesse (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*



Joannis schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Jetzt auf Blinko Gold: Mobile Internet
> Deine Guthabenpunkte Credits einloesen im Wert von 30 Credits für 2,99
> ...



Wenn man diese Seite vom Internet aus (nicht vom Handy !!!!) anklickt, bekommt man neben der Meldung, dass das Handy nicht erkannt wurde :scherzkeks: den Hinweis:


> Ende SMS mit "stopblinkofun" an 55455



Die Meldung besagt auch, das Absenden des Links über das Handy macht irgendetwas anderes. Das nur für die Chaosforscher :stumm:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## dixi1313 (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

******************************************************************
*"Dieser Beitrag wurde aus rechtlichen Gründen anlässlich einer Beanstandung 
seitens der  Firma Buongiorno GmbH gelöscht. Die in dem Beitrag getätigten 
Tatsachenbehauptungen  werden durch Buongiorno bestritten. Eine zuverlässige
Beurteilung des Sachverhalts ist uns als Forenbetreiber nicht möglich."*
*******************************************************************


Gruß Dixi


----------



## Romili (5 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

so nun möchte ich michmal hier einreihen 
Auch ich bekomme seit 1 1/2 Monaten Geld abgezogen für angebliche Dienste dieser [ edit] firma .Aber ich kannte die gar nicht !Mein Handy lag wochenlang unbenutzt im Schrank .Dann schalte ich es an und bekomme von Blau.de eine SMS das die mir 2,99 € abziehen für die Dienste von Buongiorno GmbH Deutschland .Das passiert regelmäßig alle 5 Tage .Selbst wenn ich mein Handy nicht benutze .
Nützt es was wenn ich die Prepaidkarte einfach auslaufen lasse und mich irgendwo anders neu anmelde ? 
@Dixi 
kostet dieser Anruf etwas ?


----------



## wahlhesse (5 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*



Romili schrieb:


> Nützt es was wenn ich die Prepaidkarte einfach auslaufen lasse und mich irgendwo anders neu anmelde ?



Ja, das ist der einfache Weg. Allerdings ist Deine bisherige Nummer dann "verbraucht". Wenn Dir das nix ausmacht, nur zu. Eine Rufnummernportierung würde auch die Abos portieren...

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Romili (6 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

vielen lieben Dank "Wahlhesse" diese Firma hat mich jetzt in 2 Stunden 3 x Bei Blau.de abzocken wollen und ich war weder m Internet noch hatte ich mein Handy mit .Die Karte ist nun halt leer ,was solls..

LG ein Sächsin


----------



## dixi1313 (8 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

also seit ich die Nr. 018050088054 angerufen habe und das Abo gestopt habe haben die mir nichts mehr abgezogen MFG Dixi


----------



## Romili (9 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Guten Morgen Dixi 
ok ,aber ist die 018050088054 Nummer kostenlos ? hab eh nur noch 2,50 € auf der Karte .Die könne mir nix abziehen ,aber ich bekomme nun fast täglich von Blau.de eine Mail ...ihr Guthaben reicht nicht zur Auslieferung eines Kostenpflichtigen Dienstes Bitte laden sie ihre Karte auf oder wenden sie sich an Buongiorno GmbH Berlin....
Auf meine Mail an Blau.de ,meinte die ich soll mich mit dieser Firma in Verbindung setzen ,das ginge die als Anbieter nichts an 

MFG Romi


----------



## wahlhesse (9 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

01805-Nummern kosten aus dem Festnetz 14 Cent die Minute. Aus dem Mobilfunknetz kosten sie bis zu 1 Euro, je nach Anbieter. Daher solche Nummern nur übers Festnetz anrufen!

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Romili (9 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Du bist ein Lieber ...ne Festnetznummer nehm ich nicht ,dann haben die noch ne Nummer von mir .Dann lass ich das lieber bei dem Auslaufen der Handykarte 

Danke


----------



## wahlhesse (9 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Bei den meisten Telefonanschlüssen kann man durch Vorwahl von *31# die Rufnummernübertragung ausschalten.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## dixi1313 (9 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

ja die NR. kostet aber was weiß nicht wieviel .kommt drauf an wenn du deine Karte (NR) nicht mehr brauchst dann lasse sie liegen ( Sterben )und hol dir ne neue aber wenn du sie noch braust lohnt sich der anruf .
Gruß Dixi


----------



## Andrea3 (22 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Hallo Ihr lieben Leute da draußen!

Habe das selbe erlebt, was Ihr hier alle beschreibt!
Jetzt meine Frage, hat von Euch schon mal jemand versucht, sich das Geld zurückzuholen!
Ich finde es eine bodenlose Frechheit, was hier getrieben wird! Und ich möchte mein Geld wieder haben.. jetzt ist nur die Sache.. wie stelle ich das am Besten an??!!
Kann mir wer helfen??

Ganz lieben Dank!
LG
Andrea


----------



## Reducal (22 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*



Andrea3 schrieb:


> ...wie stelle ich das am Besten an?


Es kommt darauf an, ob du eine Prepaidkarte verwendest oder einen Mobilfunkvertrag hast. Bei letzterem könntest du versuchen es über den Provider zurück zu holen. O2 z. B. ist manchmal recht kulant, andere Anbieter gehen gar nicht darauf ein. Bei Prepaid bleibt nur der Gang zum Anwalt, da solche Anbieter das Geld nie freiwillig zurück gewähren.


----------



## Andrea3 (23 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Hallo Du..
danke erstmal für die schnell Antwort :smile:
ich habe ein Vertragshandy bei D1!
Was hältst Du von dieser Idee..
ich lasse die bisherigen Lastschriften zurückgehen von der Bank und überweise an D1 nur noch das Geld ohne diese Abo-Kosten..
Wäre das so rechtens??
Wie siehst Du das?

DAnke für die hilfreiche Unterstützung!
LG
Andrea


----------



## Antiscammer (23 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Vielleicht mal diesen Artikel lesen:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/dialer...zu-hoch-einspruch-nach-0137-oder-0900-betrug/


----------



## Reducal (23 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*



Andrea3 schrieb:


> ich lasse die bisherigen Lastschriften zurückgehen von der Bank und überweise an D1 nur noch das Geld ohne diese Abo-Kosten..
> Wäre das so rechtens??


Eigentlich ja aber nicht ohne das Wohlwollen von D1. Nur einfach zurück buchen ist mit Kosten für den Provider verbunden, die der dir aufrechnen wird (zwischen 4 und 12 € pro Buchung). Frage D1 besser nach einer anderen Lösung, z. B. Rückrechnung/Gutschrift auf der nächsten Rechnung.


----------



## Andrea3 (24 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

@ Antiscammer
         vielen Dank für die Hilfe mit dem Link.. hier wird nur nur ein anderes Thema behandelt.. bei mir geht es um diese Kosten bei den ungewollten Abos, die irgendwie zustande kommen..

@ Reducal,
      was meisnt Du dann, wenn ich einen Drohbrief an D1 schreibe.. und androhe, dass ich die Lastschriften zurückgehen lassen werden, oder aber, sie mir entgegen kommen könnten und sie mir die Kosten als Gutschrift gutschreiben könnten.. hier lasse ich D1 erstmal fairerweise die Wahl..

Danke Dir für Deine HIlfe :smile:

LG
Andrea


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*



Andrea3 schrieb:


> ...Drohbrief an D1 ...
> ...sie mir entgegen kommen könnten ...


Damit rennst du gegen eine verdammt harte Wand. Versuche es mit kurzer Sachverhaltsdarstellung und "bitte" um eine kulante Problemlösung. Wie man in den Wald rein ruft...


----------



## phchecker17 (24 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Hey Leute,

ich hab mich grad erst angemeldet, also bitte keine schlauen Tipps wegen Forumsfunktion oder Ähnlichem!
Ich habe heute mittag mit meinem Handy auf zedge.net Hintergrundbilder heruntergeladen und bin dann auf einen dieser Werbebanner der Seite gekommen. Da ich mich eigentlich sehr gut auskenne mit so sachen, würde ich nie meine Handynummer angeben, und bei so Angeboten erst recht nicht!
Ich habe dann noch weiter Bilder durchgeschaut. Als ich den Browser dann geschlossen habe, hatte ich 3 Mitteilungen auf dem Homescreen!
Die erste Mitteilung lautete:
"Jetzt gleich dein Gratisprodukt aufs Handy holen und die zusaetzlichen 30 Credits einloesen! (nur 2,99 E/5 Tage; Kein Gratisprodukt mehr? Abm. Siehe Webseite)" von der Nummer 55455
Die zweite Mitteilung lautete:
"Ihr Service WAP Abo: blinkogold.de (2,99 Euro/Tag) von buongiorno wurde eingerichtet. Sie können das Abo jederzeit bei buongiorno kündigen: Die Anleitung um Ihr Abo zu beenden wurde per SMS an Sie versendet" von der Nummer 66245
Die dritte DIENSTMitteilung lautete:
"Für den Download bitte hier klicken
http://*Link lasse ich weg, nicht dass den jemand noch anklickt*" als Dienstmitteilung!
Da ich alle Mitteilungen gleichzeitig gelesen habe, und die ersten beiden laut Handyuhr in der selben Minute gekommen sind, bin ich mir sicher, dass ich nirgends einen Link in einer Der Mitteilungen angeklickt habe!
Da ich erst 16 bin, sind die Angebote sowieso nicht gültig! Ich bzw. meine Mutter wird nun auf jeden Fall den Vertrag auf Überweisung umstellen, da das Geld dann nicht mehr über o2 eingezogen wird, sondern direkt!
Da ich mir sicher bin, dass ich nirgends mein Handynummer angegeben habe, können die mich auch Anklagen, da sie mir ja nichts nachweisen können, wenn es überhaupt soweit kommen sollte.
Das Problem dabei ist nur, wie es bei meinem ersten, vermutlich nicht ganz unberechtigtem Abbuchunsfall war, der in Verbindung mit der allgemein bekannten Katja G. stand, dass ich da mit 13 Jahren zwar nicht zahlen musste, aber dann wegen Betruges beklagt wurde, weil ich anscheinend ein falsches Geburtsdatum angegeben habe!
Das Problem damals konnten wir aber klären, ohne große Kosten, außer für Einschreiben u.Ä.!
Meine Frage an euch ist jetzt, soll ich das Abo kündigen, oder die Zahlung verweigern?
Ich nehme an, wenn ich das Abo kündige, werde ich die 2,99€ wohl nicht mehr sehen, weil sie das dann gegen mich verwenden werde. Da ich das Abo normal gekündigt habe, habe ich es auch normal abonniert, oder etwas in die Richtung.
Wenn ich bis heute abend keine Antwort bekommen habe, werde ich das Abo wohl oder übel kündigen und die 2,99€ nicht mehr sehen!

Philipp

P.S. Sollte ich bei dem langen Eintrag ein bisschen durcheinandergekommen sein, was ich schon genannt habe, und was nicht, tut es mir Leid.
P.P.S. 2,99€ sind nicht so viel Geld, aber als Taschengeldbezieher auch relativ was wert. Außerdem geht es ja darum, dass die das Geld nicht bekommen!


----------



## Antiscammer (24 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Ich kapier nicht, wie sie Dir eine Bestätigungs-SMS zusenden konnten, trotzdem Du Deine Handynummer nicht eingegeben hast. 

Lies mal:
Telefonrechnung zu hoch - Einspruch nach 0137 oder 0900-Betrug: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Gilt im Prinzip auch für "Premium-Dienst"-Abos mit Abbuchung von der Telefonrechnung.


----------



## Ingrimsch (28 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Hallo,

meiner Tochter ist ebenfalls eine solche SMS zugeschickt worden.
Entgegen ihrer Gewohnheit hat sie uns gleich diese SMS gezeigt.
Ich habe gleich im www nach diesem Anbieter gesucht und bin hierhergelangt.

Es war mir schnell klar, worum es bei dieser Firma geht, und habe den Telefonanbieter sofort kontaktiert. Der Telefonanbieter ist O2, und es ist eine Prepaidkarte. Da diese erst gestern aufgeladen wurde, ist, laut dem Vertrag der Buongiorno GmbH, das Geld innerhalb von 25 Tagen wieder weg.
Dieses versuchte ich dem Mitarbeiter beim Callcenter von O2 klarzumachen.
Erst war er nicht gewillt mir zu helfen, da die Richtlinien dieses nicht ermöglichen, und ich sollte mich an Buongiorno wenden. Ich erklärte ihm die Kündigungzeit dieses nicht eingegangenen Vertrages. 
Daraufhin wurde er zugänglicher und bot mir eine Gutschrift über 3.- Euro an. Weswegen denn eine Gutschrift?
Es stellte sich heraus, dass meine Tochter, die nicht einmal 13 Jahre ist (laut deren AGB darf sie keinen Vertrag eingehen), heute morgen, am 28.11.2009, um 11.08 Uhr die erste SMS erhalten hatte, und um 11.12 Uhr wurden 2.99 Euro von dieser Firma abgebucht.

*Ziemlich schnell.*

Daraufhin wollte ich die Abbuchungen dieser Firma auf Rechnungen umstellen lassen, die aufgrund mangelnder Daten, nie ankommen würden.
Dieses ist nicht möglich, da es eine Prepaidkarte ist. Ebenfalls  nicht möglich, ist es, einen gültigen Vertrag von Buongiorno  einzuverlangen.
Nach einigem hin und her:wall: habe ich ihn gefragt, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, wenigstens den Restwert zu retten.
Er bot mir an, die Karte zu sperren und den Restwert auf ein anderes O2-Konto zu übertragen, zuzüglich 3.- Euro von O2.
Das ist immerhin was. 

Sollte Euch so etwas passieren, ist schnelles Handeln wichtig, da diese Firma sonst ein zweites oder gar drittes Mal Geld über Euren Telefonanbieter einzieht.

Fraglich ist allerdings, wie es möglich ist, dass die Telefonanbieter sich nicht mit diesem Problem befassen, und sogar draufzahlen.

Ich hoffe, mit diesem Bericht dem Einen oder Anderen geholfen zu haben, und so dieser Firma einen Gewinn vermasseln zu können.:scherzkeks:

mfG

Ingrimsch


----------



## Reducal (28 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Schön geschildert! Das zeigt mal wieder, wie machtlos die Verbraucher/Kunden eigentlich sind. Es läuft immer wieder nur auf Kulanz hinaus und dem Treiben der Buorngiornos hält nicht wirklich jemand ein.


----------



## wahlhesse (28 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Interessanterweise wird bei wap-Verbindungen übers Handy, wenn sie über UMTS / GPRS laufen, die Handynummer mitgeschickt. Wenn man diese wap-Seiten über einen normalen Internetzugang aufruft, erscheint "ihre Handynummer konnte nicht empfangen werden". Ein beissend stechender Geruch macht sich breit. insbesondere, wenn über normale SMS bei vielen Handys ein evtl. vorhandener Link unbeabsichtigt ausgeführt wird.

Weiteres muss ich durch Chaosforschung noch herausfinden. Eine einfache Protokollierung scheidet leider aus.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## phchecker17 (28 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

danke ...
hab das auch schon vermutet, aber nix darüber gefunden!
Bei so einem Fall sind die Chancen aber wohl gleich gering, dass man das Geld zurückbekommt, oder?


----------



## Antiscammer (28 November 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Zumindest bei einer Prepaidkarte wird es schwierig. Einzige Möglichkeit: Karte und Nummer sperren lassen und Restguthaben auf eine neue Karte umschreiben lassen.


----------



## mapucheindianer (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

hy liebe  leute

ich  habe mir  vor  kurzen einen web stick  vom aldi  geholt.damit  kann ich  mit  meiner eplus prepaid handy  karte  ins internet  gehen.ist   sehr  gut  für mch   bezahl  1.99 euro  für 24 stunde,jedenfalls war  ich dann  das erste  mal  mit  dem stick  im  internet  in  wkw  und  auf  gmx, hab  auch   bei  free onlinegames  auf miniclip.de gezockt.am nächsten  tag  hab ich  meine  handy  karte  wieder  zum  telefonieren  genutzt  und  auf einmal  bekam ich  ne  mein das ich mir  den  downlod  runterladen kann und  2.99 euro  abgebucht  wurden  von blinkogold.de.nur  war ich nie  auf deren seite  gewesen  und  hab  nir  auch  nichts  runtergeladen  hab davor  zuviel  angst das mir ein  virus  drinn sitzt.


jetzt  bekomm ich  seit  2 wochen  alle  3 tage  ne  sms  das  mir  2.99 euro  abgebucht  wurden  und  ich  hab  mir mnein handy  jetzt  schon 4 mal  aufladen müssen. ich  weis net  mal  wo  ich  das  jetzt beenden  kann  und  ich  find  das  echt  scheise  das mir  für  nichts  geld  abgebucht  wird.was soll  ich  den  jetzt  tun   muss ich  mir  jetzt  ne  neue  handy  karte  holen  deswegen? : (          es  kann doch  net sein  das  wenn  mann  mit  karte  ins  internet  geht  das dan  ürgentwelche   typen meinen  die  können  jetzt  geld  holen  so oft  holen  wie sie  wollen   ich  geb ja  nicht  mal   meine  handynummer  im  net  weiter  wenn ich  mich  ürgentwo  anmelde dann lass ich  das lieber..



ach  man  das  ist  echt  ein  [......]  wäre  schön  wenn einer  mir  helfen  könnte.  

lg  cora


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Da wir hier nicht genau wissen, was Du wo im Internet gemacht hast, können wir hier nicht endgültig nachvollziehen, was da los ist. Jedenfalls habe ich von so einem Fall noch nie gehört, dass von einer Prepaid-Karte einfach so Geld abgebucht wird, obwohl man auf keiner Klingeltonseite bzw. auf sonst keinen kostenpflichtigen Anbieter drauf war.

Das einzig mögliche ist, den Anbieter mit Anschrift zu ermitteln, und dann ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein hinschicken. Wenn wirklich dort nie was bestellt wurde, fordert man die sofortige Einstellung der Abbuchung verlangt die Rücküberweisung der abgebuchten Beträge. 

Wenn gar nichts sonst hilft: Karte wechseln, Restguthaben übertragen lassen.


----------



## PROG (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Guten Abend allerseits,

habe mit großem Interesse die Artikel gelesen, da ich selbst betroffen bin.
Ich habe eine ganze Zeit die Abbuchungen vom handy meiner Frau nicht kontrolliert und plötzlich festgestellt, dass wir seit Mai diese dubiosen Abbuchungen dieser besagten Firma hatten. Ende Oktober habe ich mich mit Talkline in Verbindung gesetzt, die aber nicht gerade sehr hilfsbereit waren. 
Wir sollen auch angeblich mehrere Abos gebucht haben, was aber völlig idiotisch ist.Wir haben ein Vertragshandy mit 50 Freiminuten, welches wir nur zum gelegentlichen Telefonieren nutzen.Ich habe von Talkline dann eine E-Mail-Adresse genannt bekommen, an die ich mich wenden sollte. Um es kurz zu machen. Ich habe telefonisch dieses "Abo" gekündigt, habe per Einschreiben den Betrag zurück gefordert. Nichts hilft!! Seit Dezember gibt es gott sei Dank keine Abbuchung mehr. Habe auch sofort bei Talkline geglichen Drittanbieter sperren lassen.Buorgorno teilte mir sogar schritflich mit, dass wir Ostersonntag um 9.59 uns angemeldet haben. Nach Aufforderung erhielt ich sogar die angebliche IP-Adresse, die ich bei meinem Provider abgefragt habe. Ohne erfolg!! Nun sind ca. 120,00 € an unnötigen Kosten durch Buongiorno angefallen, die ich wohl nie wieder sehen werde, oder?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:24:54 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:20:12 ----------

noch ein Nachtrag:
Wir haben auch diese besagten SMS erhalten, ohne darauf zu antworten. Wir haben unsere Handy-Nummer nicht im Internet verewigt. Gar nix! Es ist nie ein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Nachdem ich Talkline mehrfach auf diesen Sachverhalt hingewiesen habe, bekam ich immer nur dieselbe Antwort. Wir geben nur die Kosten vom Drittanbieter weiter. Es ist richtig zum Kotzen!!


----------



## Spiball (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit auch Probleme mit der Buongiorno GmbH. Das war am 11.09.2009, 18:18:11 Uhr, wie ich hier auch schon geschrieben hab. Ich hab bis jetzt folgendes gemacht: 1. Ich habe die Rechnung bei T-Mobile per Einschreiben widerrufen. 2. Ich habe eine Sperre für Drittanbieter einrichten lassen. 3. Ich hab die Lastschrift widerrufen und von Lastschrift auf Überweisung umgestellt. Überwiesen hab ich dann nur die Telefonkosten . Ich hab bis jetzt noch nichts von T-Mobile gehört und weiß auch nicht ob noch was kommt.


----------



## Suchaha (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Hallo, 

mir ist dasselbe passiert, Abbuchungen von Buongiorno via Telephonrechnung. Ich soll mit Buongiorno einen Vertrag per SMS geschlossen haben. Habe mich mit meinem Provider, nämlich T-Mobile in Verbindung gesetzt, jedoch erfolglos, denn T-Mobile funktioniert ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, als Inkasso-Unternehmen für Buongiorno. Ich habe  zunächst meine Einzugsermächtigung gekündigt, worauf T-Mobile mich erst mahnte und dann vom Netz abgehängte. Jetzt habe ich doch bezahlt und werde Buongiorno einen Mahnbescheid schicken und versuchen so mein Geld wiederzukriegen. 

Allerdings möchte ich auch was gegen Provider zu unternehmen, die das Spiel mitspielen. Mein Mann hat ganz gute politische Verbindungen und will mir helfen. Schreibt doch `mal welcher Provider in Eurem Fall  das Geld für Buongiorno eingetrieben hat. Ich werde Euch an dieser Stelle auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## Spiball (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

T-Mobile hat mir eine Kulanzgutschrift zu den Drittanbieterdiensten zugeschickt  :-D


----------



## threenuns (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Es ist immer schön, im Netz auf Leidensgenossen zu treffen. Vor 3 Tagen dachte ich noch, ich wäre der einzige, der laufend genervt seine Dienstmitteilungen wegdrückte. Gemerkt habe ich diesen [........] erst, als mein Telefonierverhalten nicht mehr mit den abgezogenen Beträgen meines Anbieters übereinstimmte. Komischerweise erhielt ich auch seit ca. 4 Monaten keine Rechnungen mehr. Im Service-Center wurde mir erklärt, das aus umwelttechnischen Gründen die Versendung von Papierrechnungen per Post eingestellt wurde und ich dann wohl die Umstellung der Rechnungszustellung auf online versäumt hätte. Jedenfalls waren die Rechnungen gegenüber dem Telefonierverhalten so hoch, dass ich die letzten beiden Abbuchungen von meiner Bank stornieren ließ. Mittlerweile erhielt ich von meinem Anbieter die letzten Rechnungen in Kopie noch einmal zugesandt und machte dort zum ersten Mal Bekanntschaft mit Buongiorno. Mit dem Anbieter zurückverfolgt, soll ich zum ersten Mal am 14.05.09 (das Datum tauchte hier schon des öfteren auf) die &quot;Dienste&quot; von Buongiorno in Anspruch genommen haben. Über irgendwelche Aktivierungen und sonstige Vereinbarungen zur Inanspruchnahme irgendwelcher &quot;Dienstleistungen&quot; ist mir nichts bekannt, da ich so etwas immer gleich wegdrücke. Im Nachhinein kann es sein, das zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch die ersten &quot;Dienstmitteilungen&quot; eintrafen. Jedenfalls ist dies [.........]. Ich habe einen befreundeten Anwalt angerufen, der für mich sofort eine Strafanzeige aufsetzte. Diese ist inzwischen auf dem Weg zur Staatsanwaltschaft. Meinem Mobilfunkdienstleister habe ich inzwischen die stornierten Rechnungsbeträge abzgl. der Buongiorno-Gebühren überwiesen. Doch dieser hat bereits gedroht, wenn ich nicht den gesamten Betrag überweise, wird ein Mahnverfahren eingeleitet und mein Anschluss gesperrt. Ich habe sofort gekündigt. Ein Mobilfunkdienstleister, der das Inkasso fragwürdiger Unternehmen betreibt und an diesen noch mitverdient, hat leider nicht mehr mein Vertrauen. Da wir, @Spiball, den gleichen Anbieter haben und das Gleichheitsprinzip gilt, bin ich gespannt, was noch passiert.


----------



## Ingrimsch (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Hallo,
bei meiner Tochter war das Internet nicht im Spiel.
Sie hat erst seit Weihnachten einen eigenen PC, und das Internet wird von mir kontrolliert, also kann von dort nichts kommen.
Trotzdem ist das naheliegend.
Das merkwürdige ist der zeitliche Ablauf des ganzen. Da mag man vermuten, dass es mit dem Aufladen der Karte etwas zu tun hat.
Wir haben ihr eine neue Karte besorgt, und das Guthaben übertragen lassen. Das hat geklappt.
Seitdem hat sie keine SMS mehr bekommen.
Sollten sich neue Erkenntnisse ergeben, werde ich mich auf alle Fälle wieder melden.

MfG Ingrimsch


----------



## Spiball (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Ich denke es war ein Fehler bei T-Mobile zu kündigen. Es haben alle Mobilfunkanbieter eine entsprechende Vereinbarung mit der Buongiorno GmbH. Von daher macht es keinen Sinn... P.S. Ich habe folgende Auskunft erhalten: T-Mobile sperrt keinen Anschluss sofern die Telefonkosten überwiesen wurden. Also entweder hast du das falsch verstanden oder es wurde falsch erklärt. Wie auch immer, man muss nur hartnäckig bleiben.


----------



## threenuns (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

Wortlaut der mail von T-Mobile: Wenn die T-Mobile Rechnung nicht vollständig - inklusive der Kosten für den zusätzlichen Dienst - ausgeglichen wird, beginnt in Kürze unser Mahnverfahren. Dies führt dazu, dass Ihr T-Mobile Anschluss bei Nichtzahlung der Kosten für den umstrittenen Dienst für diese Leistungen - oder bei Nichtzahlung der übrigen Teilbeträge ganz - gesperrt wird. In letzterem Fall können Sie zunächst nicht mehr anrufen und schließlich auch nicht mehr angerufen werden.  Interessant die Formulierung: Kosten für den umstrittenen Dienst !


----------



## schnuffibaerbunny (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH Berlin*

auch ich habe diesen Monat fast 12 EUR an Kosten auf der Rerchnung.
Nach Rüchsprache mit meinem Anwalt soll habe ich folgendes gemacht:
In einem Schreiben per Einschreiben mitgeteilt, daß ich den Abgebuchten Betrag für Januar zurück gehen lasse.
2. Abrechnung von Drittanbietern sperren lassen.
3. Das Lastschriftverfahren generell gekündigt.
Ferner darauf hingewiesen, dass sie sich Drohungen bzgl. Mahnbescheid oder Sperrung der Nummer sparen können, da ich das Iphone eh nur zum Surfen benutze, und das kann ich dann erst mal auch auf dem Laptop.
Ferner habe ich mich noch darüber beschwert, das ein Unternehmen wie T-Mobile es anscheinend nötig hat, das Inkassobüro für unseriöse Drittanbieter zu spielen und ich mir nicht mehr sicher bin, hier den richtigen Mobilfunkpartner zu haben.

mal schauen was passiert...

Gruss

Schnuffibaerbunny

PS: schon erstaunlich: das Thema ist mindestens ein halbes Jahr alt, wenn man die Berichte hier so liest und  T-Mobile rechnet die immer noch ab...


----------



## Radja (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Habe es ebenfalls geschafft, eine Abrechnung von Buongiorno auf meiner T-Mobile-Rechnung zu erhalten. Und das nur, weil ich so blöd war, in Facebook eine Werbung anzuklicken und angeblich kostenlos mein Handy orten lassen wollte. Es stand eindeutig "Kostenlos" dran - sonst hätte ich es nicht gemacht - und ich habe keinerlei weitere Bestätigungen, die sie noch haben wollten, geklickt. Dennoch bekam ich SMS - die ich ignorierte - und nun die Abrechnung übe 11,96 Euro. 

Ich habe bereits per EMail Einspruch erhoben - sowohl bei T-Mobile als auch bei diesem Buongiorno - weiß aber natürlich, dass es sinnlos ist. Ich werde die Abbuchung zurückgehen lassen und nur den berechtigten Betrag überweisen. Mal gucken, was passiert. :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## dvill (3 März 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

test warnt - Premium-SMS - Meldung - Stiftung Warentest - test.de


> Kleine Beträge per Handy bezahlen, das geht mit Premium-SMS. Doch einige Anbieter stellen böse Fallen. Zum Beispiel bewirbt die Buongiorno GmbH Klingeltöne und Bilderchen: „Dieser Content ist Gratis. Dazu bekommst Du 100 Frei SMS.“ Doch wer sich darauf verlässt, findet plötzlich auf der Handyrechnung Abbuchungen über 2,99 Euro – alle fünf Tage. Im Kleingedruckten steht, das sei ein kostenpflichtiges Abo.


----------



## webwatcher (12 März 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Nachtrag zum obigen Posting:


			
				test schrieb:
			
		

> Update [10.03.2010]: Seite umgestaltet
> 
> Buongiorno hat nach der Kritik durch test die Seite verändert und insbesondere das Wort „Gratis“ herausgenommen. Doch auch die umgestaltete Seite bietet nach unserer Ansicht* keinen* ausreichend transparenten Preishinweis.


----------



## furio (22 März 2010)

*AW: Reingefallen auf "Was ist dein Intellegenztest" - Buongiorno*



Joannis schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum und brauche eure Hilfe.
> 
> Gestern um ca. 12,00 Uhr bin ich bei Buongiorno auf "Was ist dein Intellegenzgrad?" reingefallen und habe dabei meine Handynummer und einen vierstelligen Pin eingegeben.
> Darauf bekam ich folgende SMS:
> ...



Hallo

auch ich bin "reingefallen"!
Was ich jetzt mache? Ganz einfach...zur Staatsanwaltschaft und " Strafantrag wg. Betrug " stellen! :-p
Sonst hilft nichts!

Gruss, furio


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2010)

*AW: Reingefallen auf "Was ist dein Intellegenztest" - Buongiorno*



furio schrieb:


> Was ich jetzt mache?


Hoffentlich haste zumindest unter *018050088054* angerufen und dort das Abo gekündigt!



furio schrieb:


> Ganz einfach...zur  Staatsanwaltschaft und " Strafantrag wg. Betrug " stellen! :-p
> Sonst hilft nichts!


Mit Verlaub, selbst das dürfte kaum helfen. Zum derzeitigen Stand der Erkenntnisse hier im Forum dürfte es als eher unwahrscheinlich gelten, dass die StA (zuständig ist die StA München I) hier einen Betrug erkennen kann.


----------



## ramram (22 März 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

hallo
******************************************************************
*"Dieser Beitrag wurde aus rechtlichen Gründen anlässlich einer Beanstandung 
seitens der  Firma Buongiorno GmbH gelöscht. Die in dem Beitrag getätigten 
Tatsachenbehauptungen  werden durch Buongiorno bestritten. Eine zuverlässige
Beurteilung des Sachverhalts ist uns als Forenbetreiber nicht möglich."*
*******************************************************************


----------



## Antiscammer (22 März 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Erstens klärt man Streitigkeiten wegen dubioser Mehrwertdienste nicht am Telefon. Was telefonisch besprochen wurde, das ist später im Streitfall nie beweisbar.

Zweitens führen Hausbesuche bei dubiosen Unternehmen z.T. allenfalls zu einem Hausverbot, im Extremfall zu einer Anzeige wegen Sachbeschädgigung, Belästigung/Nötigung etc.. Jedenfalls führt das regelmäßig nicht dazu, dass der Geschäftsführer danach eine Bußwallfahrt antritt und fortan seinen Lebensunterhalt mit dem Austragen des Sonntagsboten bestreitet.


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2010)

*Buongiorno Deutschland GmbH, München*



ramram schrieb:


> Firmensitz ist München


Das ist bekannt! Den deutschen Ableger der italienischen Buongiorno findest du hier: BUONGIORNO.COM - Contact us Dort steht auch der Name des großen unbekannten Geschäftsführers, doch der dürfte wohl eher Rower fahren als Mercedes, das passt besser zu London, wo der ja lebt.



ramram schrieb:


> lasst uns irgendwas machen eine sammel anzeige oder sonstwas!!!!


Das ist Unsinn - so etwas gibt es nicht! Gehe zu deiner für dich zuständigen Polizei, schildere dort den Fall und erstatte damit eine Anzeige, wenn du dich betrogen fühlst. Die schicken das dann nach München und dort wird der Fall mit den anderen Vorgängen (wenn es noch mehr gibt?) dann entsprechend bearbeitet.


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 März 2010)

*AW: Buongiorno Deutschland GmbH, München*



Reducal schrieb:


> Die schicken das dann nach München und dort wird der Fall mit den anderen Vorgängen dann entsprechend bearbeitet.


....nach "Art des Hauses": Gelocht und abgeheftet.


----------



## Felixi (23 März 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

******************************************************************
*"Dieser Beitrag wurde aus rechtlichen Gründen anlässlich einer Beanstandung 
seitens der  Firma Buongiorno GmbH gelöscht. Die in dem Beitrag getätigten 
Tatsachenbehauptungen  werden durch Buongiorno bestritten. Eine zuverlässige
Beurteilung des Sachverhalts ist uns als Forenbetreiber nicht möglich."*
*******************************************************************

Nur Mut!


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Die "Netzagentur" (du meinst sicher die BNetzA) ist keine Strafverfolgungsbehörde aber dennoch in gewisser Weise hier auch zuständig. Denn die überwacht die Regularien im TK-Bereich und erteilt bei Verstößen auch mal ein (zugegeben bislang eher geringfügiges) Bußgeld bei einem Verstoß. Es ist aber neu, dass hier überhaupt einer erkannt worden wäre. In Sachen arglistiger Täuschung/Betrug wäre eine Staatsanwaltschaft zuständig, namentlich die StA München I, da es nur den deutschen Sitz in München gibt! Der Sitz in Berlin ist aufgegeben worden. Was den Bezug des GF nach England betrifft, so dürfte es zutreffend sein, dass der dort lebt. Immerhin kann das KVR München darüber Auskunft erteilen.


----------



## Felixi (24 März 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Na gut, wenn das Müncher KVR behauptet, er habe einen Wohnsitz in London.... manche haben auch einen Wohnsitz in Liechtenstein und in Moritz...
Die geschlossene Niederlassung in Berlin ist nach wie vor gut erreichbar - vielleicht mag ja mal ein Opfer aus Berlin vorbeigehen und nachschauen, ob da mehr als ein Briefkasten ist???

und ansonsten: 
OPFER aller Länder vereinigt EUCH doch endlich! :scherzkeks:

Opfer von Blinko alias Buongiorno aus
[noparse]
Italien:
 [FONT=&quot]http://guadagnoweb.over-blog.it/categorie-10977527.html [/FONT]

Spanien:
 [FONT=&quot]Atención: se tima | Reclamaciones de un consumidor[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Buongiorno, experiencia de un estafado mas  sobre peachep y eso de la internet[/FONT]

France.
 [FONT=&quot]Movilisto : Gros Probleme ![/FONT]

US noch einmal mehr:
 [FONT=&quot]Ringtone scams using Blinko.com  Joe Duck[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

26.03.2010 ist Einsendeschluss für die Sammelklage in US

so long [/noparse]


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

www.handelsregister.de "normale suche" --> buongiorno

Da finden sich zwei GmbHs (eine ist eine A
bspaltung der anderen)

über "VÖ" kann man das Kommen und Gehen der Geschäftsführer anschauen.


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Felixi schrieb:


> Die geschlossene Niederlassung in Berlin ist nach wie vor gut erreichbar


Natürlich, per Rufumleitung in die Münchener Sandstr., Wette machen?


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

@ Aka, der Handelsregisterauszug vom AG Berlin Charlottenburg* HRB 								80426* ist nicht aktuell. Die letzte Eintragung war am 17.10.2008. Womöglich sollte man den Berliner Rechtsanwälten mal einen Hinweis darauf geben. Aber üblicher Weise brauchen die Gesellschafter und dann auch die Notare bei solchen Standortwechseln immer etwas länger Zeit, als man meinen mag.


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Da finden sich zwei GmbHs (eine ist eine A
> bspaltung der anderen)


Richtig, das wäre dann die 





> Buongiorno Marketing Service Deutschland GmbH


mit völlig anderen Geschäftsführern.


----------



## dorisdai (26 März 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Hallo bin neu hier, 
ich habe mich eben tierisch aufgeregt :wall:...Habe gestern nach längerer Zeit mein Handy mit Prepaidkarte aufgeladen und bekam einige Stunden später eine SMS von dem Service Web. Abo blinkgold.de ICH HABE KEINERLEI AHNUNG wer das sein soll...sie wollen 2.99 € /Tag abbuchen...ist doch unglaublich !So wie ich es sehe werden die 20.-€ abtelefoniert und ich werde mir eine neue Telefonnummer zulegen müssen...wollte nur damit sagen das ich nicht unter Handyvertrag stehe und habe die Probleme auch


----------



## Leodoom (6 April 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Mahlzeit!

Hatte auch eben eine kleine "Ausseinandersetzung" mit drei T-Mobile-Mitarbeitern zum Thema Buongiorno GmbH, danke übrigens für die Infos hier, haben mir sehr geholfen!
******************************************************************
*"Dieser Beitrag wurde aus rechtlichen Gründen anlässlich einer Beanstandung 
seitens der  Firma Buongiorno GmbH gelöscht. Die in dem Beitrag getätigten 
Tatsachenbehauptungen  werden durch Buongiorno bestritten. Eine zuverlässige
Beurteilung des Sachverhalts ist uns als Forenbetreiber nicht möglich."*
*******************************************************************


----------



## dorisdai (7 April 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Habe am gleichen Tag die die angegebene Hotline Nr. (die ich im Internet gefunden hatte ) mit einer SMS mit dem Code "STOP" gesimst hatte daraufhin eine Rückmeldung der Hotline Nr.zur Bestätigung meiner Abmeldung mit dem Inhalt das ich in Zukunft keinerlei freie SMS`n mehr erhalten werde und siehe da , habe bis zum heutigen Tage keine weiteren Belästigungen von Seiten von Buongiorno erhalten. Ist nochmal gutgegangen...man sollte also gleich darauf reagieren und nicht erst abwarten wann und wieviel man abgezogen bekommt. Ignorieren sollte man es also nicht !
Grüßle


----------



## doktorle (12 April 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

ich habe hier einige berichte gelesen. für geschädigte möchte ich heute folgende info geben:

heute habe ich schon zum wiederholten mal eine sms von 55455 bekommen. darin werde ich motiviert, mir unter blinkogold.de  irgendwelche punkte zu sichern. so kam ich auch beim ersten mal auf diese seite und wurde stutzig.

wen es interessiert: ich habe zufällig/
einmalig am pc einen iq-test gemacht, bei dem ich meine handynummer angeben sollte. sofort unmittelbar bekam ich daraufhin die erste e-mail von obiger nummer.


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



doktorle schrieb:


> ich habe zufällig/einmalig am pc einen iq-test gemacht, bei dem ich meine handynummer angeben sollte.


...und das, obwohl deine Browserfenster womöglich schon geschlossen waren - bis auf das eine, gelle? Das war das, das sich im Hintergrund allein öffnete. Die AGB freilich, wurden irgendwann zuvor mal eingeblendet, in einem Surfstadium, in dem sie überraschender Weisegar nicht bedeutsam waren. (So zumindest hatte ich das neulich mal erlebt!)


----------



## doktorle (12 April 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...und das, obwohl deine Browserfenster womöglich schon geschlossen waren - bis auf das eine, gelle? Das war das, das sich im Hintergrund allein öffnete. Die AGB freilich, wurden irgendwann zuvor mal eingeblendet, in einem Surfstadium, in dem sie überraschender Weisegar nicht bedeutsam waren. (So zumindest hatte ich das neulich mal erlebt!)



nö, die browserfenster waren noch offen. völlig unauffällig.


----------



## Jackjaeckle (14 April 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Hallo
Auch ich bin auf diese [...]. Mir war zu keiner Zeit bewußt, daß ich einen Vertrag abschließe. 
Durch Tips in diesem Forum kündigte ich den "Vertrag" per SMS mit dem Losungswort STOPGAMES.
Erhielt sofort die Bestätigung, daß der "Dienst" eingestellt wird. Am darauffolgenden Tag erhielt ich schon wieder eine SMS von 55455.
Ein Anruf beim Provider O2 brachte zuerst die Antwort, daß man die Kündigung zwar ersehen kann, aber daß man da ansonsten nichts machen könne. 
Nachdem ich heute nochmal nachhakte, mit Hinweis auf einen langjährigen Vertrag mit O2, wurde mir dann eine Gutschrift zugesagt. Gut so O2  !!!!
Also dranbleiben, und nicht nachgeben!
Laut Verbraucherzentrale:
Bei den abgeschlossenen Verträgen handelt es sich eindeutig um  Fernabsatzverträge. So werden Verträge genannt, die man z. B. übers  Internet oder Telefon abschließt und eben nicht vor Ort. Bei diesen  Fernabsatzverträgen, hat der Kunde zunächst ein Widerrufsrecht von zwei  Wochen ab Vertragsschluss und erhält Mitteilung einer Widerrufsbelehrung  in Textform. Eine nicht ordnungsgemäße Belehrung über das  Widerrufsrecht kann ebenfalls dazu führen, dass der Vertrag unwirksam  wird. 
Leider kommt man an die eigentlichen [...] nicht selbst heran.
Oder hat da jemand einen Tip ??? Evtl. eine Email-Adresse ???
Habe keine Lust bei denen anzurufen und nochmal Gebühren zu zahlen.

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (14 April 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Jackjaeckle schrieb:


> ...handelt es sich eindeutig um  Fernabsatzverträge.


Das stimmt mWn aber nicht. Müsste man mal in den TK-Gesetzen blättern.



Jackjaeckle schrieb:


> Leider kommt man an die eigentlichen [...] nicht selbst heran.


Wie meinst du denn das? Die Buongiorno GmbH hat einen Sitz, mindestens ein Büro und prima Anwälte, was willst du mehr?



Jackjaeckle schrieb:


> Oder hat da jemand einen Tip ??? Evtl. eine Email-Adresse ???


Und was ist damit?





> Kostenlose Anfrage für Blinko Gold: Blinko Gold
> 
> http://www.blinkogold.de/de_blinkogold_web/blinkogold/usersendEmail.bspAnfrage und Kündigung für websms.de: [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## doktorle (19 April 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

ehrlich gesagt: ich hätte angst, denen eine e-mail zu schreiben. 

der grund: habe wiederholt an die bekannte 55455 handynummer bei empfang von sms geantwortet, sie mögen ihr sms schreiben an mich einstellen. das ergebnis: es kommen immer wieder sms.

wenn die erst mal meine e-mail adresse haben, weiss ich nicht, was die damit machen. wahrscheinlich wiederum neue werbungen für ihren zweck ohne chance auf einstellung.


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Herrjemine, wo soll das alles nur noch hin führen? SMS gehen an ein System, eMails werden (wahrscheinlich) vom Support gelesen. Außerdem spricht hier nichts dagegen, denn das Risiko, dass die eMailadresse verbrannt ist, ist bedeutend geringer als die laufenden Buchungen - die nämlich kosten Geld!


----------



## williwutz2000 (22 April 2010)

*blinkogold.de Service WAP-Abo ... ?!?!*

Hallo,
habe vorhin eine SMS mit diesem Inhalt bekommen:


> Ihr Service WAP Abo: blinkogold.de (2,99 Euro/Tag) von buongiorno wurde eingerichtet. Sie können das Abo jederzeit bei buongiorno kündigen: Die Anleitung um Ihr Abo zu beenden wurde per SMS an Sie versendet.



Ganz davon abgesehen, dass eine SMS mit dieser "Anleitung" selbstverständlich nicht mit kam, kam kurz darauf noch eine weitere SMS:


> Für den Download bitte hier klicken (Link)



So, ich natürlich erstmal vollkommen vor den Kopf geschlagen, woher das kommt, was das soll.
Den Kontostand abgerufen, alles noch so wie vorher.
Dann habe ich mir erstmal die Seite von denen angeguckt, was da so los ist etc.
Nachdem ich aber nach drei Minuten nochmal den Kontostand abgerufen habe, und da tatsächlich 2,99€ fehlten, bin ich erstmal fast ausgerastet.
Woher können die meine Nummer haben, und wie kommen die darauf, dass ich ihren Schrott auf meinem Handy haben will?!
Glücklicherweise gab es auf der Internetseite die Möglichkeit zur Kontaktaufnahme, im Formular sogar den Button "Ich möchte mein Abo kündigen"
So, das angeklickt, Handy Nr. angegeben und im Brief gebeten, dass die das Abo einstellen und mir das Geld zurückschicken, da ich sonst gerichtlich vorgehe.
Keine Sekunde nach dem versenden, kam eine SMS mit der Kündigungsbestätigung.
Es scheint, als seien sie genau auf diese Fälle vorbereitet.
Abo scheint vorbei zu sein, aber sehe ich die 2,99€ wieder?
So ne Dreistigkeit, sollte man, auch wenn's nur drei Euro sind, nicht durchgehen lassen.
MfG
williwutz


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2010)

*AW:  Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



williwutz2000 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich mir erstmal die Seite von denen angeguckt...


Übers Handy oder einen Computer im Internet? Denn man schrieb dir: 





> Ihr Service *WAP* Abo...


----------



## Clear (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Hi,
und sorry,
ich hab mir jetzt leider nich alle beiträge auf den letzten 10 Seiten durchgelesen da ich im moment nich ganz so viel zeit habe..
darum weis ich nicht ob den Weg schon jemand Probiert hat.

Kurz zu meinem Problem:
ich hab ein Vertragshandy und die Prepaidkarte meiner Freundin läuft auf mich (Beides bei T-Mobile).
Sie hat vor ein paar tagen festgestellt das ihr 3 Euro verschwunden sind ohne viel dafür zu tun!
Darauf hin wurd ich stutzig und hab nachforschungen angestellt...
Hab bei T-Mobile angerufen und ihnen des erklärt und sie haben mir für die Prepaid karte eine Einzelaufstellung zugeschickt damit ich genau nachschaun kann wo das geld hin ist..

Heute ist die Einzelaufstellung angekommen.
dann hab ich festgestellt das schon seit mehr als einem Monat fast alle 5 Tage 2,99€ verschwinden an:



> Leistungen Buongiorno Deutschland GmbH
> Ziel : Web Abo Blinkogold


Zum glück stand auf der Einzelaufstellung eine Adresse und eine Telefonnummer sowie eine eMail-adresse
und bevor ich mich mit briefen rumschlage oder viele eMails hin und her schreibe dacht ich mir ich ruf da mal lieber an!

Darauf hin wurd ich von einem Computer durch ein menü geleitet und konnte die Leistungen/ den Account für die Nummer löschen.
Mir wurde gesagt dass das innerhalb der nächsten 24 Stunden passieren sollte!

...mal schaun ob meine Freundin eine Abmeldung bekommt und ob dann nix mehr abgebucht wird!

Die Kontaktdaten für mein Problem sind:



> Buongiorno Deutschland GmbH
> Arndstr. 34
> 10965 Berlin
> Tel.: 0180 500 88 05 4
> ...


vielleicht Hilft mein Lösungsweg irgendjemandem das Selbe Problem los zu werden.. und ich hoffe mir Hilft es auch 

Gruß (...)


----------



## Clear (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Ok, sorry!! der Weg war bekannt 



dixi1313 schrieb:


> also seit ich die Nr. 018050088054  angerufen habe und das Abo gestopt habe haben die mir nichts mehr  abgezogen MFG Dixi



Naja, scheint aber zu funktionieren!
Abwarten was bei mir raus kommt ich meld mich auf jedenfall wieder

wegen den Kosten für die Nummer:


> Für Rückfragen aus dem Mobilfunknetz entstehen für 0180-Rufnummern maximal 0,42Euro pro Minute.
> Aus dem Festnetz entstehen für 0180-Rufnummern folgende Kosten:
> pro angefangene Minute:
> 
> ...


des is ne 0180-5 nummer also *14 *_Cent_ aus dem Dt. Festnetz.. und der anruf dauert ca 3 Min!

ich denk 50 Cent sind zu verkraften dafür das man nicht alle 5 Tage 3 Euro abgebucht bekommt..

Den Stress das Geld zurück zu bekommen tu ich mir nicht an... is halt weg..
haben tu ich es zwar nicht aber hauptsache für die zukunft hört es auf!

Gruß Clear


----------



## Laumar (5 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Hallo!

Habe heute meine Telefonrechnjng erhalten und siehe da, es ist ein posten von dieser "tollen" Firma drauf. 17,94 Euro wollen die haben. Habe aber nie etwas bei denen gebucht.

Mal schauen was mich jetzt alles so erwartet.


----------



## Lilly.lombarte (5 Mai 2010)

*Wer kann mir bitte dringend helfen??Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Hilfe ich werde noch wahnsinnig......  
******************************************************************
*"Dieser Beitrag wurde aus rechtlichen Gründen anlässlich einer Beanstandung 
seitens der  Firma Buongiorno GmbH gelöscht. Die in dem Beitrag getätigten 
Tatsachenbehauptungen  werden durch Buongiorno bestritten. Eine zuverlässige
Beurteilung des Sachverhalts ist uns als Forenbetreiber nicht möglich."*
*******************************************************************

 Ich brauche Hilfe dringen!!!!!!!!!!!!  LG Lilly


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer kann mir bitte dringend helfen??Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Lilly.lombarte schrieb:


> meine Frage wie komme ich da wieder raus ....
> 
> wer hat einen hilfreichen Tipp für mich ohne gleich Anzeige zu erstatten


Wieso liest du nicht einfach ein paar Beiträge zurück, > HIER < zum Beispiel? Anzeige erstatten macht ohnehin keinen Sinn, da alle Fälle erfahrungsgemäß nach § 170/2 StPO eingestellt werden. Außerdem bringt so eine Anzeige weder das Geld zu den Gefoppten wieder zurück noch ist sie geeignet, das Problem an sich zu beenden.


----------



## Lilly.lombarte (6 Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer kann mir bitte dringend helfen??Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wieso liest du nicht einfach ein paar Beiträge zurück, > HIER < zum Beispiel? Anzeige erstatten macht ohnehin keinen Sinn, da alle Fälle erfahrungsgemäß nach § 170/2 StPO eingestellt werden. Außerdem bringt so eine Anzeige weder das Geld zu den Gefoppten wieder zurück noch ist sie geeignet, das Problem an sich zu beenden.


 



*So und da muss ich doch nun mal sagen es lohnt sich Druck zu machen und eine einfache Drohung auszusprechen. *
*Mein Telefonat gestern mit einer Dame von der Telefonhotline Blinkogold etc. in München, TELEFON: 089/45205200 Frau [...], in Beisein meiner Freundin mit dieser Dame gesprochen. So habe ich heute per Email folgende Benachrichtigung bekommen:*

*Sehr geehrte Frau Lombarte,

unter der Handynummer 0177xxxxxxx wurde bereits am 14.04.2010 erstmalig ein
Entertainmentabo angemeldet.
Dieses Abo wird generell erst dann freigeschaltet, wenn der Benutzer die
Anmeldung direkt im Aboanmeldefenster auf der jeweiligen Webseite nochmals mit
der Eingabe des PIN-Code bestätigt, den man nur per SMS auf die aktiv
eingegebene Handynummer erhält. Darüber hinaus sind sowohl der Preis, die
Abbuchungsperiode als auch die Kündigungsmodalitäten auf der Webseite
angeführt.

Wir haben das Abo ab dem 05.05.2010 für die Verlängerung gekündigt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


[...]




Zwei Löwen mediawerk GmbH im Auftrag 

der Buongiorno Deutschland GmbH

Support-Hotline: 01805 00 88 054

Wenn Sie auf diese Nachricht antworten, bitte die
Bearbeitungsnummer 2010050510xxxxxxxxx im Betreff niemals löschen, 
da wir sonst Ihre Anfrage nicht weiter bearbeiten können!

Vielen Dank!*
*
Also ich denke das ich hiermit nun aus der Nummer raus bin, wenn nicht werde ich einen Anwalt einschalten und auch mir meinen immensen Betrag zurückholen. Ich denke das das auch klappt.  Viel Glück allen anderen..*

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Zwei Löwen? Tauchen die öfter auf? Sind ja alte Hasen, die Löwen... Was haben die denn damit zu tun, diese Stammgäste illustrer Biz-Meetings...


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Zwei Löwen? Tauchen die öfter auf? Sind ja alte Hasen, die Löwen... Was haben die denn damit zu tun...


Support, CallCenter!


----------



## Dave_1 (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

hallo,

am besten ist es meiner meinung nach bei solche "abzocker"-firmen, den kundendienst mit mails zu nerven, auch wenn es scheinbar nichts bringt. 

denn wenn man die mitarbeiter dieser firmen beschäftigt und auf trab hält , werden so vielleicht die "abgezockten" gebühren im 10,- Euro-bereich schnell unrentabel.
bei mailverkehr immer eine frist, also ein konkretes datum für die antwort setzen, ebenso auch mit anwalt oder staatsanwalt drohen, das beschleunigt die antworten


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Du musst Dir darüber im Klaren sein, dass solche Geschäftsmodelle nicht auf Kundenzufriedenheit angewiesen sind. Insofern wirst Du auf ungemütliche Supportanfragen lediglich Textbausteine erhalten. Mit den entsprechenden technischen Einrichtungen, kosten die weder Zeit, noch binden die Manpower...


----------



## Dave_1 (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

ich hatte selbst mit obengenannter firma zutun.
man muß die supportanfragen natürlich so stellen, dass sie nur individuell
beantwortbar sind. hat gut funktioniert.


----------



## technofreak (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Dave_1 schrieb:


> man muß die supportanfragen natürlich so stellen, dass sie nur individuell beantwortbar sind.


Dann taugt deren Mailrobotprogramm  nichts.

Zur Erbauung: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Dave_1 schrieb:


> ...muß die supportanfragen natürlich so stellen,  dass sie nur individuell beantwortbar sind.





technofreak schrieb:


> Dann taugt deren Mailrobotprogramm  nichts.


der Support von Buongiorno arbeitet noch manuell, so mein Eindruck.


----------



## technofreak (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Reducal schrieb:


> der Support von Buongiorno arbeitet noch manuell, so mein Eindruck.


da arbeitet auch  noch manch anderes manuell....


----------



## Dave_1 (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

hier eine antwort von buongiorno auf einer meiner mails, damit ihr mir glaubt::smile:



> _Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,
> 
> auf der Website, welche Sie zum Abschluss des Abonnements besucht
> haben ist
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Dave_1 schrieb:


> hier eine antwort von buongiorno auf einer meiner mails, damit ihr mir glaubt::smile:


Ist eine der typischen Robotmails, die  zu hunderttausenden rausgejagt werden. 
Was ist da außer  den Adressdaten (  die  per Makro eingesetzt werden )  individuell/persönlich?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



> (Bitte beachten Sie, dass sich Ihre IP Adresse bei einem ADSL
> Anschluß alle 24
> Stunden ändert. Sie können sich aber bei Ihrem Provider
> rückversichern, dass
> ...


Das ist gar rechter Blödsinn und hat in diesen Fällen ohnehin keinerlei Beweischarakter...




> Vorsorglich weisen wir darauf hin, dass der
> Inhaber des
> Mobilfunkvertrages dafür Sorge zu tragen hat, dass mit dem über den
> Mobilfunkvertrag genutzten Endgerät nur solche Handlungen getätigt
> ...


Das ist zwar für den Erfolg des "Geschäftsmodells" wünschenswert, aber entspricht so auch nicht der Wahrheit...


Textbausteine halt...


----------



## rosafink (20 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Hi Leute,
  wollte hier  auch mal meine negativen Erfahrungen mit Buongiorno und Blinkogold mitteilen.
  Bin auch versehentlich mit dem Handy auf deren Seite geraten und hab wahrscheinlich zu schnell geklickt. Bumms hatte ich ein Sms Abo am Hals.
  Da die erste Sms eine Bestätigung für die Bestellung war, hab ich direkt widersprochen und ne Sms an 55455 geschickt. Aber die konnte, was für ein wunder, nicht zugestellt werden. Das hab ich mindestens 5-mal versucht. Auch die in der Sms angegebene Website konnte nicht aufgerufen werden.
  Dann hab ich die „Servicenummer“ 018050088054 angerufen. Hier teilte mir ne Computerstimme mit, dass ich innerhalb von 24 Stunden eine Sms erhalte mit der Bestätigung der Kündigung. Doch nichts passierte. Hab zur Sicherheit nochmal angerufen. Es geschah wieder nichts.
  Dann hab ich an Buongiorno ne bitterböse Email geschickt und siehe da, jetzt erhielt ich mal ne Antwort und nach weiteren zwei Mails die ersehnte Kündigungsbestätigung.
  Meinen Provider (T-Mobile) habe ich angewiesen, Drittanbieter zu sperren und keine Rechnungen zu bezahlen. Einen Tag später erhielt ich von ihm eine Bestätigung.
  :sun:Buongiorno habe ich über den Auftrag an meinen Provider mit Freuden unterrichtet.
Jetzt können die „leider" nichts bei dem/mir abbuchen. Grs.:wall:
:handreib: Also kämpfen:ritter: ist angesagt, es hilft.:comphit:


----------



## Reducal (20 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



rosafink schrieb:


> Da die erste Sms eine Bestätigung für die Bestellung war.


Wie hattest du Blinkogold genutzt? War das übers Internet oder via WAP, GPRSgestützt mit dem Handy?


----------



## rosafink (20 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Sorry bin nun nicht der große Fachmann.
Habe über iTunes ein Prog. geladen und bin beim benutzen auf ne Werbefläche gekommen und hab so eine "Horoskope Abo" bestellt.
Gehe davon aus das die Verbindung übers Internet zustande gekommen ist.
Mehr kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



rosafink schrieb:


> Sorry bin nun nicht der große Fachmann.
> Mehr kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


Auch Sorry! Aber wie sich hier wieder zeigt, wurde mal wieder vor lauter Dollerei ein Käse (in Form der Werbung) aufgespürt und die Falle (das mit der Berechnung) schnappte zu. Niemand hat dich gezwungen das Horoskopedingsda zu bedienen und niemand konnte dir befehlen, dass du dort deine Handynummer eingibst. Niemand hatte dir dann auch abnehmen können, alle Texte auf dem Bildschirm aufmerksam zu lesen und zu verstehen. Wie gesagt, SORRY für diese Sätze!

Wie war denn das nun wirklich mit der ersten SMS? Kannst du dich noch daran erinnern, dass dir vor der Begrüßungsnachricht womöglich schon eine SMS mit einem PIN zuging, der dann in das Internetfenster einzutragen war?


----------



## rosafink (21 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Kann mich beim besten willen nicht an eine Sms mit Pin erinnern. Zumal ich keine Pin eingegeben habe und trotzdem das Abo zustande kam.
Übrigens seit meiner letzten Mail erhalte ich, man glaubt es kaum, KEINE Sms mehr von denen. Freu:-D


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



rosafink schrieb:


> Kann mich beim besten willen nicht an eine Sms mit Pin erinnern. Zumal ich keine Pin eingegeben habe und trotzdem das Abo zustande kam.


Genau das behaupten immer öfter Leute, die z. B. über das Gewinnspiel mit dem IPhone gestolpert sind (siehe Anhang). Angeblich soll sogar in mindestens einem Fall das Abo bereist deshalb zu Stande gekommen sein, weil der Nutzer lediglich seine Handynummer dort eingab, aber vorm Drücken des "Teilnahme"-Button die Session abbrach. Ich nenne so etwas scriptgesteuerte Echtzeitübertragung und es erinnert mich vage an Computerbetrug. :gruebel:


----------



## Master_Stefan (30 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin wohl auch über ein Gewinnspiel an ein Blinkogold Abo geraten und so auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden. Habe auch versucht mit STOPFUN und STOPGAMES zu kündigen, funktioniert nicht, da es lt. Website und Auskunft des Kundenservice, mit dem ich auch telefoniert habe, STOP bzw. STOP BLINKOFUN heißen muss. Dachte das interessiert euch vielleicht.
Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## samsonight (31 Mai 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Ich habe zwar keine Antwort parat, wollte aber auf jeden Fall auch vor "buongiorno" und "blinkogold" warnen. 

******************************************************************
*"Dieser Beitrag wurde aus rechtlichen Gründen anlässlich einer Beanstandung 
seitens der  Firma Buongiorno GmbH gelöscht. Die in dem Beitrag getätigten 
Tatsachenbehauptungen  werden durch Buongiorno bestritten. Eine zuverlässige
Beurteilung des Sachverhalts ist uns als Forenbetreiber nicht möglich."*
*******************************************************************


----------



## samsonight (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Am 01.06.10 habe ich "blinkogold" geantwortet ([email protected] in Kopie):



> _Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich erkläre hiermit an Eides statt, dass ich niemals bei Ihnen ein "Entertainmentabo" angemeldet habe.
> 
> ...



Ich werde weiter berichten!


----------



## doktorle (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



samsonight schrieb:


> Am 01.06.10 habe ich "blinkogold" geantwortet ([email protected] in Kopie):
> 
> 
> 
> Ich werde weiter berichten!



hallo an alle, die zu ihren eigenen sorgen noch die von blinkogold haben.

habe gemerkt aufgrund eurer hinweise, dass die mir regelmässig was abbuchen und mir nicht nur unwillkommene sms schicken. 

heute folgte ich eurem rat, denen eine stop sms zurückzuschicken. und siehe da, ich bekam sogar postwendent eine antwort: 

'du hast dich leider abgemeldet und kannst keine weiteren guthabenpunkte beziehen. andere produkte findest du auf http ...'

erspare es, die adresse einzugeben. werde weiter kontrolle haben müssen, ob die mir nicht wirklich noch was abbuchen.

oh man, dass nervt sooooo!!!

liebe grüsse an euch

doktorle


----------



## Catta (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

tja nun ist auch leider mir das passiert womit ich nie gerechnet hätte :-/
auch ich wurde opfer dieser kuriosen Firma und ich hoffe das sich viele in diesem oder anderen Foren melden denen auch so etwas passiert ist! vielleicht kann man so erreichen das man eine Sammelklage macht...hab gehört das dies bei solchn dingen effektiver ist als eine Anzeige...und es muss unbedingt publik gemacht werden....sei es durch mundpropaganda oder die medien...werde auch eine nachricht an akte schicken...vielleicht bringt es ja was...also das beste was ihr machen könnt damit ihr ein für allemal ruhe habt ist eure nummer wechseln und am besten nie bei gewinnspielen etc. angeben (adresshandel)
naja bin nur froh das es nur relativ wenig geld war...denn das sehen wir nie wieder!
solchen leuten muss das handwerk gelegt werden und immernoch zu viele behalten stillschweigen darüber und nehmen es einfach so hin!!
also leute erzählt es jedem...
werde gleich zu vodafone...mal sehen was die sagen....halt euch auf dem laufenden
die Catta


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Catta schrieb:


> das man eine Sammelklage macht...



Es gibt keine ( zivilrechtliche)  Sammelklage in Deutschland 
>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html 

Strafanzeigen gegen Nutzlosbetreiber sind erfahrungsgemäß völlig sinnlos.
Deutsche Sta sehen keinen  Straftatbestand. ( Vermutlich grobe Sehschwächen auf Grund  grauen Stars )


----------



## silvio (18 Juni 2010)

*Kündigung von SMS Spiel Blinkogold*

Blinkogold.de


----------



## silvio (18 Juni 2010)

*Kündigung von SMS Spiel Blinkogold*

Blinkogold.de Bin auch darauf reingefallen. Ja,nun lacht alle mal. Habe eben eine Kündigungstelefonnummer bekommen. 01805 00 88 054 . 0,14€ aus dem Festnetz. Immer noch billiger als diesen Blödsinn von Blinkogold.de. Viel Glück beim Kündigen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Kündigung von SMS Spiel Blinkogold*



silvio schrieb:


> Blinkogold.de


War heute mit ein Thema im WISO special. Ein älterer Professor, der plötzlich aus heiterem Himmel ein Blinkogold-Abo auf der Nase hatte. Ihm hat Boungiorno nach Reklamation die Kosten von insgesamt ca. 75 Euro erstattet.


----------



## MIKAC (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Auch ich habe schlimme erfahrung mit diesem *Buongiorno*-"Laden" gemacht.

******************************************************************
*"Dieser Beitrag wurde aus rechtlichen Gründen anlässlich einer Beanstandung 
seitens der  Firma Buongiorno GmbH gelöscht. Die in dem Beitrag getätigten 
Tatsachenbehauptungen  werden durch Buongiorno bestritten. Eine zuverlässige
Beurteilung des Sachverhalts ist uns als Forenbetreiber nicht möglich."*
*******************************************************************

 Die Rechnungen werden selbstverstaendlich nicht bezahlt und der Betrag banklich zurueckgefordert.


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



MIKAC schrieb:


> Konsequenz = Kuendigen


Und dann? Wenn du deine Nummer mit nimmst, dann rechnet der neue Provider das Abo weiter ab. Wenn du Pech hast, bekommst du womöglich auch mit der neuen Nummer wieder ein Abo (von wem auch immer) beim neuen Provider - diese Wegelagerei ist salonfähig geworden und wird von allen TK-Unternehmen unterstützt.


----------



## Tisi107 (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Auch ich bekomme seit ein paar Wochen diese Sms, habe aber immer alles gelöscht. Jetzt fiel mir dann doch mal auf, daß jedes Mal, wenn eine Sms kam, 2,99 Euro Prepaid-Guthaben fehlen. Daraufhin habe die tolle Firma Blinkogold angeschrieben und das nicht von mir gewünschte Abo gekündigt. Nichts ist daraufhin passiert. Heute habe ich alles schriftlich verfasst und per Einschreiben abgeschickt. Außerdem habe ich die Sendung Akte bei Sat1 darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Sollt ich also was hören, werde ich hier weiter berichten


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Eine Firma Blinkodingsda gibt es nicht, das ist die Boungiorno ... Warum hattest du nicht einfach den Support angerufen? 



dixi1313 schrieb:


> also seit ich die Nr. *018050088054*  angerufen habe und das Abo gestopt habe haben die mir nichts mehr  abgezogen



Wie bist du eigentlich zu dem Abo gekommen und was hast du für ein Handy? Nutzt du damit den Internetzugang?


----------



## Veradin (28 Juni 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

liebe User,

ich arbeite bei Buongiorno und ich kann euch nur eines sagen: Das einzige was überhaupt hilft ist, wenn ihr irgendwo in euer Email das Wort "Widerruf" schreibt. Ansonsten hilft sämtliches Drohen und meckern nicht, denn das liest nur irgend ein Student der den Text nach Schlüsselwörtern abscannt und sich nen scheiß dafür interessiert ob ihr 5 Anwälte habt. Es schreibt wirklcih JEDER dass er seinen Anwalt einschalten will, das ist so interessant für den Bearbeiter wie der Wasserstand des Priograbens!


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Veradin schrieb:


> ich arbeite bei Buongiorno


wenn ich fragen darf, ggü. der Brauerei oder im Auftrag in Münster?





Veradin schrieb:


> ...liest nur irgend ein Student der den Text nach  Schlüsselwörtern abscannt und sich nen scheiß dafür interessiert ob ihr 5  Anwälte habt.


Und warum? Weil nahezu niemand wirklich einen Anwalt bemüht.





Veradin schrieb:


> ...Das  einzige was überhaupt hilft ist, wenn ihr irgendwo in euer Email das  Wort "Widerruf" schreibt.


Warum gerade dieses Schlüsselwort? Was sollen diejenigen widerrufen, die angeblich (ihrer Meinung nach) gar nichts abgeschlossen haben?


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Juli 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Dieses Spielchen wird aktuell gerade mal wieder betrieben (über Popup bei Aufruf von gmx):
Nach Beantwortung aller Fragen zum iPhone wird man zur Eingabe seiner Handynummer aufgefordert, um an der Verlosung teilzunehmen:


			
				Blinkogold schrieb:
			
		

> "Gib hier deine Handynummer ein, um an der Verlosung teilzunehmen"



Im Winziggedruckten heisst es dann darunter:


			
				Blinkogold schrieb:
			
		

> "Der Service ist Bestandteil des Blinkogoldabo Euro 2,99/5 Tage. Ende? Sende stop an 55455 oder siehe blinkogold.de"


iphone_fst

Meines Erachtens ist es nicht gestattet, die Teilnahme an einem Gewinnspiel nur zuzulassen, wenn man ein kostenpflichtiges Abo eingeht!


----------



## Reducal (4 Juli 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Dieses Spielchen wird aktuell gerade mal wieder betrieben
> iphone_fst


Also gespielt habe ich es soeben mal und auch den PIN angefordert, mehr nicht! Interessant wird es für mich, wenn auch ohne PIN-Eingabe ins Web das Abo ausgelöst wurde. Dann nämlich ließe sich erklären, warum einige Beschwerdeführer eine Abrechnung erfahren, niemals aber zuvor geblinkot hatten. Warten wirs ab...


----------



## Reducal (4 Juli 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Reducal schrieb:


> PIN angefordert


...und das sah per SMS so aus (PIN unkenntlich gemacht):


----------



## Motscheküpchen (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Catta schrieb:


> tja nun ist auch leider mir das passiert womit ich nie gerechnet hätte :-/
> auch ich wurde opfer dieser kuriosen Firma und ich hoffe das sich viele in diesem oder anderen Foren melden denen auch so etwas passiert ist! vielleicht kann man so erreichen das man eine Sammelklage macht...hab gehört das dies bei solchn dingen effektiver ist als eine Anzeige...und es muss unbedingt publik gemacht werden....sei es durch mundpropaganda oder die medien...werde auch eine nachricht an akte schicken...vielleicht bringt es ja was...also das beste was ihr machen könnt damit ihr ein für allemal ruhe habt ist eure nummer wechseln und am besten nie bei gewinnspielen etc. angeben (adresshandel)
> naja bin nur froh das es nur relativ wenig geld war...denn das sehen wir nie wieder!
> solchen leuten muss das handwerk gelegt werden und immernoch zu viele behalten stillschweigen darüber und nehmen es einfach so hin!!
> ...


 
Hallo,
bin auch als "Opfer" auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden. Am 5.7.10 ist mir auch das Unfassbare passiert. Habe an einem Test teilgenommen, sollte meine Handy-Nr. zwecks Auflösung desselben eingeben und das Code-Wort (bzw. Zahl) eingeben. Habe ich leider getan, ohne zu wissen, mit welchen Folgen. Das Abo beträgt 2,99 € alle 5 Tage! Setzte mich mit meinem Provider von Vodafone in Verbindung, erfuhr, dass das Abo nicht gekündigt werden kann (Kündigung ohne Vertrag...), aber mein Handy wurde für Abos gesperrt. Also auch eine Möglichkeit. Habe dann per e-mail gekündigt (heute). Wurde mir geantwortet, dass innerhalb 2 Werktagen (!) die Angelegenheit bearbeitet wird. Werde nat. auch schriftlich zu Buongiorno GmbH per Einschreiben schicken. Nun kann ich nur hoffen, dass dies glimpflich abgeht, da ich auch mit rechtlichen Schritten gedroht habe.
LG Motscheküpchen


----------



## polarwolke (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Hallo,
meine Mutter hatte auch plötzlich dieses Abo an der Backe und konnte sich überhaupt nicht erklären, woher die Firma überhaupt ihre neue Handynummer hat. Der Handy-Vertrag läuft nämlich erst seit 3 Monaten. Sie sagt, sie hätte diese Nummer nirgendwo angegeben. 
Jedenfalls habe ich Vodafone deswegen angeschrieben und die schrieben mir dann, es wäre ein Abo abgeschlossen worden und ich müsse mich an Buongiorno wenden. Dazu gaben sie mir auch gleich alle Kontaktdaten dieser Firma. 
Nun habe ich mich aber damit nicht einfach zufrieden gegeben. Zwar habe ich Buongiorno angeschrieben und von der Firma nun auch die Bestätigung bekommen, dass das Abo gekündigt wurde, aber damit wäre ja das Geld trotzdem futsch gewesen. 
Deshalb habe ich mal Vodafone auf den Pott gesetzt.
Ich habe denen mitgeteilt, dass ich mich inzwischen im Internet informiert hätte und die Firma Buongiorno einigen Providern durchaus als äußerst dubios bekannt ist und ich ganz stark davon ausgehe, dass auch Vodafone darüber im Bilde ist. Und dass ich es deshalb eine Frechheit finde, von Vodafone mit einer Mail ganz dem Motto "wir können nichts dafür"  abgespeist zu werden, wo es sich ganz offensichtlich um eine Abzocke handelt. 
Tja, und was soll ich euch sagen? Vodafone hat sich dafür entschuldigt und schreibt den kompletten Betrag mit der nächsten Rechnung gut. Außerdem wurde das Mobile Bezahlen für die Handynummer gesperrt. 
Das habe ich im übrigen unter "mein Vodafone" mittlerweile auch gefunden. Es gibt dort nämlich eine Kategorie "Abos und Käufe". 
Vielleicht an dieser Stelle mal ein Hinweis an Vodafone: Wie wäre es, wenn sowas nicht von vornherein freigeschaltet ist, sondern wenn der Kunde es für seine Handynummer erst einmal freischalten muß?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



polarwolke schrieb:


> meine Mutter hatte auch plötzlich dieses Abo an der Backe und konnte sich überhaupt nicht erklären, woher die Firma überhaupt ihre neue Handynummer hat. Der Handy-Vertrag läuft nämlich erst seit 3 Monaten. Sie sagt, sie hätte diese Nummer nirgendwo angegeben.


Was sagt Boungiorno dazu, wann das Abo ausgelöst worden sein soll? Hatte deine Mutter damals schon die Nummer?
Da Nummern nicht (wie früher) von einem Nutzer zum nächsten für längere zeit gesperrt werden, besteht die hypothetische Vermutung, dass das Abo auch vom vorherigen Nummernnutzer hätte ausgelöst werden können. Dass das dann nicht die Sache von Vodafone ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## polarwolke (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Laut Buongiorno wurde am 06.06.10 ein Entertainment-Abo angemeldet, also schon in dem Zeitraum, als meine Mutter diese Handynummer bereits hatte. Sie schwört aber Stein und Bein, niemals eine SMS erhalten oder ihre Handynummer im Internet irgendwo angegeben zu haben, geschweige denn mal irgendetwas von der Firma Buongiorno oder Blinkogold gehört oder gelesen zu haben.
Außerdem schreibt Buongiorno, dass das Abo - ich zitiere mal das Antwortschreiben:


> Dieses wird generell erst dann freigeschaltet, wenn der Benutzer einen
> >  zweigliedrigen Prozess mit zweistufiger  Einverständniserklärung
> >  durchläuft.
> > Dazu gibt der Benutzer zunächst auf unserer Website  oder in einem
> ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 Juli 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Schwierig! Wie sollte man beweisen, dass die Münchner Italiener das Abo  selbst generiert haben? Anders herum, wie will Boungiorno beweisen, dass  deine Mutter das Abo ausgelöst hat? Etwa mit einer nicht  nachvollziehbaren IP-Adresse? Pustekuchen! Beim Querlesen vieler  Forenbeiträge und Blogs fiel mir auf, dass Buongiorno den  Beschwerdeführern nur die IP-Adresse und die Zeit von der angeblichen  Session aus der Übergabe der Handynummer mitteilt sowie den per SMS  übersandten PIN. Weitere Informationen über den Verlauf des  Aboabschlusses ware bislang nicht zu lesen. In dem Zusammenhang gewinnt  folgendes auch mein besonderes Interesse:



polarwolke schrieb:


> Buongiorno]Erst nachdem der PIN-Code auf  der jeweiligen Website nochmals eingegeben und versendet wird schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Warten wirs ab... :lupe:
> ...


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

In dem Zusammenhang möchte ich es nicht versäumen, folgendes öffentlich zu machen:



			
				Reducal als Telefonica-Kunde schrieb:
			
		

> am 12.07.2010: Sperren sie bitte diesen Account für  Buchungen von Drittanbietern.





			
				Telefonica/O² schrieb:
			
		

> am 15.07.2010: Wir bedauern Ihrem Wunsch nicht nachkommen zu können.
> 
> Leider ist unsererseits eine Sperre für die Nutzung von Drittanbietern  nicht möglich.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Frag doch mal die Bundesnetzagentur, was die dazu meint.


----------



## vuvupumpe (16 Juli 2010)

*was muss ich jetzt tuhen*

ich hab mir jetzt fast alles dürchgelen und habe auch das problem und hab jetzt ne sms geschickt (stopgame):unzufrieden:
dan hab ich ne sms bekommen wo stand das es gekündigt bin heißt das ich muss jetzt nix mehr bezahlen:-?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 Juli 2010)

*AW: was muss ich jetzt tuhen*



vuvupumpe schrieb:


> ...wo stand das es gekündigt bin heißt das ich muss jetzt nix mehr bezahlen


Haste Prepaid, wird frech abgebucht bis zur Kündigung. Bekommste Rechnung, kannste Zahlung verweigern/bestreiten. Bei dir ist es fraglich, was überhaupt gekündigt wurde und wie viele solcher Abos du an der Backe hast.


----------



## vuvupumpe (16 Juli 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

ich war mit dem handy im internet plötzlich hab ich ne sms bekommen von wegen downloaden und so dan war da eine das ich angemeldet bin dan noch eine mit bonuspunken oder so
und ich hab eine ein normale karte von o2 also ohne grundgebüren
dan hab ich die sms geschickt dan satand in der sms"sie wurden vom exclusivdownloadprodukt abgemeldet u. können keine frei sms mehr nutzen! und sonst nur noch mehr werbung


----------



## Xerxes12 (16 Juli 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



> dann hab ich die
> 
> sms geschickt


Sowas ist grob leichtsinnig. Wie kann man eine SMS bestätigen ohne zu wissen worum es überhaupt geht ?

Schon man was von Satzzeichen und großen Buchstaben gehört ? Sowas erleichtert das Lesen ungemein


----------



## vuvupumpe (16 Juli 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

sorry wegen den satzzeichen .
ich hatte hier im rom gelesen das man stopgame oder so schreiben soll.
und so eine sms habe ich dan geshcickt


----------



## vuvupumpe (16 Juli 2010)

*2 mal gekündigt*

Ich hab jetzt  nochmal überall nachgeschaut.
und dort stand man soll schreiben stop blinkofun.
Das habe ich dan auch gemacht.
Siehe da ich bekomme noch eine sms das ich schonwieder abgemeldent wurde.
Auf jeden fall ist das komisch das ich jetzt 2 mal abgemeldet bin


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 Juli 2010)

*AW: 2 mal gekündigt*



vuvupumpe schrieb:


> Auf jeden fall ist das komisch das ich jetzt 2 mal abgemeldet bin


...wie schon geschrieben, wer weiß wo du noch angemeldet warst. Womöglich kommt aber auch immer eine Kündigungsbestätigung, wenn man nur einen Code (STOP ***) irgendwo hin schickt, auch wenn man dort mit der Nummer gar nicht angemeldet ist.


----------



## vuvupumpe (16 Juli 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Ok äää
und was kann ich da den nun machen.
Das ich nix mehr bezahlen muss


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Juli 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Reducal schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang möchte ich _[wegen der Sperre von Drittanbietern]_





Antiscammer schrieb:


> Frag doch mal die Bundesnetzagentur, was die  dazu meint.



....macht wohl wenig Sinn, wenn der Gesetzgeber bislang noch gar nicht die Rahmenbedingungen definiert hat.





			
				webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/in...475&action=petition;sa=details;petition=12924


----------



## koelnerin (3 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Auch mir ist diese Abzocke passiert und zwar auf dem Handy meines Sohnes. Der ist 11 Jahre und hat definitiv nichts mit der firma am Hut . Zumal da zeiten angegeben waren wo mein Sohn schon schlief (23.45 Uhr) und auch andere tage  aber da war er im Landschulheim und zwar ohne Handy.
Ich habe es ganz einfach gemacht ich habe Strafanzeige bei der Polizei gestellt. Habe auch alle Nachweise gebracht das kein zugang stattgefunden hat.
Habe schon 1 teilerfolg und am 6 August ist  wieder eine Anhörung und man teilte mir schon vorab mit das es einen positiven ausgang zu meinen Gunsten gibt.
Also  lasst euch nicht veralbern und schreibt oder diskutiert mit denen sondern macht direkt anzeige


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



koelnerin schrieb:


> ...man teilte mir schon vorab mit das es einen positiven ausgang zu meinen Gunsten gibt.


Der sieht zumeist so aus, dass allein schon wegen der Anfrage der Behörde *(was auch jeder Betroffene telefonisch selbst machen kann*) zumindest das laufende Abo gekündigt wird. Das hat ein ehemaliger Mitarbeiter von dem CallCenter in Münster zumindest so erklärt. Meine Erfahrung ist ebenso.



			
				Alias Mia Königs schrieb:
			
		

> Support-Hotline: 01805 00 88 054


----------



## Ettenna (6 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Hallo 

Auch heute noch ist die Firma Buongiorno aktiv, wie ich heute an meiner Debitel-Rechnung erkennen musste.

Vielen Dank an Euch, denn auch ich hatte die sms immer nur nach Eingang gleich gelöscht, so dass ich googlen musste und hier auf das Forum stieß.

STOPGAMES an die 55455 beendet zumindest weitere Abbuchungen. Ob ich die 17,94 Euro, die bisher abgebucht wurden jemals wieder erhalte ist fraglich, auch wie diese Firma an meine Mobilfunknummer kam. :wall:

Sollte ich mich noch an meinen Provider wenden?


----------



## Reducal (6 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Ettenna schrieb:


> Auch heute noch ist die Firma Buongiorno aktiv...


Aber natürlich, leider! Das wird sich in absehbarer Zeit anscheinend auch nicht ändern.



Ettenna schrieb:


> Sollte ich mich noch an meinen Provider wenden?


Wenn du Geld zuück willst, dann geht das eigentlich nur über den. Bei Prepaid ist das aussichtslos und bei Vertragshandys zicken die Provider rum, so nach dem Motto, weil sie kassieren müssten. Dass dem nicht so ist, muss man den Providern erst erklären und genau das ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (11 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Reducal schrieb:


> Also gespielt habe ich es soeben mal und auch den PIN angefordert, mehr nicht! Interessant wird es für mich, wenn auch ohne PIN-Eingabe ins Web das Abo ausgelöst wurde.


Was ist aus der Sache geworden? Gab es eine Abrechnung?


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> > wenn auch ohne PIN-Eingabe ins Web das Abo ausgelöst wurde.
> 
> 
> Was ist aus der Sache geworden? Gab es eine Abrechnung?



Nein, abgerechnet wurde nichts! Auch die letzte Rechnung meines Providers wies seit Juli keine entsprechende Buchung auf.
Um sicher zu gehen rief ich deshalb mal beim Support an. Hier erklärte man mir, dass die Nummer zwar in der Datenbank eingetragen worden sein soll, dass damit aber kein Abonnement ausgelöst wurde. Eine Abrechnung würde deshalb auch nicht erfolgen können. Man konnte auch erkennen, dass zwar der PIN an die Nummer gesendet war, dass aber dieser PIN nicht in das Web zurück eingetragen worden ist.


----------



## draherg (11 August 2010)

*Buongiorno*

Hallo,
auch ich muss dringend vor Buongiorno warnen. 

******************************************************************
*"Dieser Beitrag wurde aus rechtlichen Gründen anlässlich einer Beanstandung 
seitens der  Firma Buongiorno GmbH gelöscht. Die in dem Beitrag getätigten 
Tatsachenbehauptungen  werden durch Buongiorno bestritten. Eine zuverlässige
Beurteilung des Sachverhalts ist uns als Forenbetreiber nicht möglich."*
*******************************************************************

 Habe sofort beim Provider die Bezahlung der Rechnung ausgesetzt


----------



## Oma1009 (13 August 2010)

Ich habe heute mit meiner Telefonrechnung von Vodafone in der Abrechnung zu meinem größtem Erstaunen gelesen, dass ich ein *blinkogold-Abo* hätte und dafür 6mal im Monat 2,99 zu entrichten wären.

Vodafone hat mir dann die *Firma Buongiorno *als Rechnungssteller genannt. 
Diese haben in einer E-Mail geschrieben, sie würden sich damit befassen in den nächsten Tagen. 
Ich habe gleich bei der Bank angerufen, dass sie den Betrag nicht voll zahlt (minus 6x2,99) und habe mich auch bei der Firma Buongiorno beschwert, dass ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt einen Vertrag wissentlich unterschrieben habe und die Rechnung offiziell nicht akzeptiere.
Muß ich noch was unternehmen? Offensichtlich ging es ja schon ganz vielen Leuten so. Das hat mich ganz schön erschreckt. Ich bin eigentlich sehr vorsichtig.

PS: Die E-Mail ist natürlich nicht angekommen. Weiß jemand bitte eine Adresse? Oder muß man 55455 ansimsen und STOPGAMES oderSTOPFUN schreiben???
Bin dankbar für Hilfestellung.


----------



## Oma1009 (13 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



rosafink schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> wollte hier  auch mal meine negativen Erfahrungen mit Buongiorno und Blinkogold mitteilen.
> Bin auch versehentlich mit dem Handy auf deren Seite geraten und hab wahrscheinlich zu schnell geklickt. Bumms hatte ich ein Sms Abo am Hals.
> Da die erste Sms eine Bestätigung für die Bestellung war, hab ich direkt widersprochen und ne Sms an 55455 geschickt. Aber die konnte, was für ein wunder, nicht zugestellt werden. Das hab ich mindestens 5-mal versucht. Auch die in der Sms angegebene Website konnte nicht aufgerufen werden.
> ...


Ich bin leider auch auf deren Masche reingefallen, weiß aber nicht, wie oder was ich falsch gemacht habe. Möchte nur meine Ruhe habe. Deshalb die Frage: wie lautet denn die E-MailAdresse von Buogiorno, ich bin mit zwei verschiedenen Adressen nicht angekommen.Danke im voraus Oma1009


----------



## Oma1009 (13 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Inzwischen ist es Abend. Und nun habe ich eine E-Mail an [email protected] geschickt und meinen Widerspruch vorgetragen. Zwei Stunden später habe ich eine Antwort bekommen, dass mein (sogenanntes!) Abonnement gekündigt wäre und die Verlängerung (des nicht vorhandenen!) Abonnements deaktiviert sei. Immerhin! Ich bin einfach froh, dass ich nicht noch weitere Briefe schreiben muß.Also Leute, durchhalten und sich wehren!!


----------



## Motscheküpchen (14 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

******************************************************************
*"Dieser Beitrag wurde aus rechtlichen Gründen anlässlich einer Beanstandung 
seitens der  Firma Buongiorno GmbH gelöscht. Die in dem Beitrag getätigten 
Tatsachenbehauptungen  werden durch Buongiorno bestritten. Eine zuverlässige
Beurteilung des Sachverhalts ist uns als Forenbetreiber nicht möglich."*
*******************************************************************

 Desweiteren habe ich bei meinem Handyprovider eine Sperre für Abos einrichten lassen. Ist man zukünftig auf der sicheren Seite.
Viel Glück und freundliche Grüße
Elke


----------



## Oma1009 (14 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Bin wirklich dankbar für Mitstreiter. Es fühlt sich auch besser an, wenn man nicht alleine so "doof" dasteht. Leute, denen das noch nie passiert ist, denken meistens, der Fehler lag bei einem selber.
Ich habe nach einigen Internet-Recherchen an [email protected] geschrieben und der nicht vorhandene Vertrag wurde  gekündigt und deaktiviert.
Ich soll auch eine entsprechende Webseite angeklickt, eine E-Mail mit Code bekommen und diesen per SMS zurückgeschickt haben. Habe ich aber ganz bestimmt nicht.
Danke für die Antwort!
Oma 1009


----------



## hw10 (15 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Oma1009 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mit meiner Telefonrechnung von Vodafone in der Abrechnung zu meinem größtem Erstaunen gelesen, dass ich ein *blinkogold-Abo* hätte und dafür 6mal im Monat 2,99 zu entrichten wären.
> 
> Vodafone hat mir dann die *Firma Buongiorno *als Rechnungssteller genannt.
> Diese haben in einer E-Mail geschrieben, sie würden sich damit befassen in den nächsten Tagen.
> ...


 
Hallo, 
wir haben auch dieses Problem gehabt. Die Kontakt Adresse lautet: [email protected] dort kannst Du hinschreiben und um soforigen Stopp bitten. Wir haben innerhalb von 2 Tagen eine Bestätigung bekommen, dass wir abgemeldet wurden. Habe auch mit der Staatsanwaltschaft gedroht. Denn wir haben dieses Abo bereits zum 2. Mal erhalten und haben diesbezüglich auch nichts gemacht. Wir haben nur eine SMS erhalten, sonst nichts, und siehe da, wir hatten das Abo.

Eine SMS an 55455 bringt leider nichts. 

Viel Glück!


----------



## Oma1009 (15 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Vielen Dank für die freundliche Unterstützung. Ich habe mittlerweile auch eine Art Auflösungsankündigung erhalten und  zurückgeschrieben, dass ich die Kündigung des nicht vorhandenen Abonnements zur Kenntnis nehme.
Oma 1009


----------



## hw10 (16 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Oma1009 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die freundliche Unterstützung. Ich habe mittlerweile auch eine Art Auflösungsankündigung erhalten und zurückgeschrieben, dass ich die Kündigung des nicht vorhandenen Abonnements zur Kenntnis nehme.
> Oma 1009


 

Hallo Oma 1009,

freut mich sehr, dass es geklappt hat, mit der Kündigung. Ich finde diese Abzocke so unverschämt, da man sich kaum wehren kann. Ich hoffe nur, dass alle schnell reagieren und nicht weiter abgezockt werden. 

Übrigens ist das eine italienische Firma, die hinter diesem ganzen steckt und wenn das Geld einmal weg ist bekommt man es nicht wieder zurück. 

Hoffentlich kann man den Leuten bald das Handwerk legen.

Ich wünsche allen viel Erfolg bei der Kündigung.

hw10


----------



## Antiscammer (16 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



hw10 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kann man den Leuten bald das Handwerk legen.



Das möchten unsere Politiker und die Justiz bis auf weiteres nicht, weil es sich in deren Augen um "hochinnovative Unternehmen der Telekommunikation am Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland" handelt, die nicht durch "übertriebene Gängelung und Regulierung" in ihrer freien Entfaltung ausgebremst werden sollen.

Das glaubst Du nicht? Dann frag mal den nächsten Bundestagsabgeordneten Deines geringsten Mißtrauens und hör Dir das Gefasel an.


----------



## skybird (16 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Hallo , meine Tochter ist auch draufreingefallen. Obwohl sie nach ihren Angaben NICHTS gemacht hat wurden ihr jetzt 4 X 2,99 € abgebucht, leider hat sie ein Prepaid Vertrag bei blau. de und die scheint es nicht zu kümmern ob ein 12jähriges Mädchen ständig 15 € pro Monat verliert.
Eine SMS an 55455 mit " Stopgames " brachte 30 Sekunden später zumindestens eine Reaktion von 55455 : " Sie wurden vom EXKLUSIV-DOWNLOADS Produkt abgemeldet u. können keine Frei SMS mehr nutzen ![noparse]Mehr Auswahl unter www.websms.de u jetzt gleich 100 -Frei-SMS holen ! "[/noparse]
von 55455
Aber ob dies wirklich so ist bleibt abzuwarten. Ich werde vorrst das Handy nicht mehr aufladen, dann kann auch keiner mehr abbuchen :-D:-D
Gruß
skybird:sun:


----------



## Tim1988 (27 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Hier mal meine Story :

Auch ich bekam SMS von BlinkoGold. 

******************************************************************
*"Dieser Beitrag wurde aus rechtlichen Gründen anlässlich einer Beanstandung 
seitens der  Firma Buongiorno GmbH gelöscht. Die in dem Beitrag getätigten 
Tatsachenbehauptungen  werden durch Buongiorno bestritten. Eine zuverlässige
Beurteilung des Sachverhalts ist uns als Forenbetreiber nicht möglich."*
*******************************************************************

Was könnte man den noch für Schritte unternhemen ?
LG TIm


----------



## Oma1009 (27 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Hallo Tim,
ich bin leider froh, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der in so eine Falle getappt ist. Aber mir ist fast genau dassselbe passiert, meine Antwort hörte sich ganz genauso an und Vodafone hilft einem auch ganz bestimmt nicht weiter.
Mittlerweile ist mir aber bewusst, was ich "angestellt" hatte: im Internet war ein Intelligenztest mir witzigen Aufgaben, den habe ich dann eben mal schnell gemacht (war auch relativ kurz). Dann bekam ich als Antwort: wenn Du Deinen Intelligenzquotienten wissen willst, dann tippe Deine Handynummer ein, und wir senden Dir den Quotienten per SMS. Die Antwort kam dann auch und schon war es passiert. Ich habe nicht zurücktelefoniert, irgendwelche Pins eingegeben usw. Auf diese Art und Weise haben die aber meine Handynummer bekommen.
Mittlerweile bin ich auch raus aus dem Schlamassel und habe alle
Abos bei Vodafone sperren lassen.
Ich habe meine E-Mail an websms.de geschickt und von dort auch die "Kündigung" etc. bekommen. Was mich geärgert hat, war aber, dass auf der Webseite eben dieser Firma eine Anzeige für Alice und Vodafone geschaltet war.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen an einen energischen Mitstreiter
Oma 1009


----------



## schiller (27 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

ich habe heute die zusage von gold-abo, zwei löwen mediawerk gmbh , münster im auftrag der  buongirono deutschland für eine unverzügliche rücküberweisung in voller höhe erhalten!!! :-D

vorgehensweise:



> der von ihnen behauptete abo-abschluß  ist von mir nicht getätigt worden.
> ebenfalls ist der von ihnen behauptete zweistufige prozeß der einverständniserklärung von mir nicht erfolgt.
> dies erkläre ich "an eides statt"
> 
> ...


ohne druck geschieht nichts!

viel erfolg.:-p


----------



## quenteen (28 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Hallo liebe Leidgenossen,

******************************************************************
*"Dieser Beitrag wurde aus rechtlichen Gründen anlässlich einer Beanstandung 
seitens der  Firma Buongiorno GmbH gelöscht. Die in dem Beitrag getätigten 
Tatsachenbehauptungen  werden durch Buongiorno bestritten. Eine zuverlässige
Beurteilung des Sachverhalts ist uns als Forenbetreiber nicht möglich."*
*******************************************************************

 Es wäre natürlich toll, wenn sich viele Mitleidende dann bei mir melden könnten. Email-Adresse gebe ich dann noch bekannt.

LG Quenteen


----------



## webwatcher (28 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



quenteen schrieb:


> Email-Adresse gebe ich dann noch bekannt.


aber nicht öffentlich: >> Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen


> Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.


----------



## koelnerin (29 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

An alle die auch darauf reingefallen sind wie mein 11 Jähriger Sohn der definitiv keine bestätigungs E-Mail abgesandt hat was über unseren Provider nachweisbar war ich habe anzeige erstattet und gewonnen. würde mich mit denen garnicht mehr rumschlagen sondern direkt agieren.


----------



## schiller (30 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



koelnerin schrieb:


> An alle die auch darauf reingefallen sind wie mein 11 Jähriger Sohn der definitiv keine bestätigungs E-Mail abgesandt hat was über unseren Provider nachweisbar war ich habe anzeige erstattet und gewonnen. würde mich mit denen garnicht mehr rumschlagen sondern direkt agieren.




gratulation!!  ohne druck geschiet nichts.--
was haben sie im detail gemacht.

anzeige  gegen wen? (gesellschaft)
anzeige wo?  Polizei 

ich habe wie man mir von zwei löwen per mail zugesagt,
tatsächlich alle einbehaltenen beträge auf mein kto. überwiesen bekommen - ohn klage!  siehe obige vorgehenswweise.

ich habe noch nicht begriffrn welches spiel   vodafone  hier 
mitspielt!!!

und welche aufgabe  die aufsichtsbehörde  BNtzAgentur in diesem

"abzocke geschäft" hat.:-?


----------



## Reducal (30 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



koelnerin schrieb:


> ....Sohn der definitiv keine bestätigungs E-Mail abgesandt hat


...ist bei Buongiorno auch nicht nötig!


koelnerin schrieb:


> ....E-Mail  ... was über unseren Provider nachweisbar war


Wie, bittschön, soll ein Provider hierzu was sagen können, wo zum einen auch andere Provider für den eMailverkehr in Betracht kommen (z. B. bei Freunden) und andererseits aber eMails gar nicht mit dem Aktiviren von Buongiornoabos was zu tun haben. Oder meinst du gar SMS?


koelnerin schrieb:


> .... anzeige erstattet und gewonnen....


Was hat eine Anzeige mit welchem Gewinn zu tun?

Ich kennen einen Polizisten, der kündigt für Beschwerdeführer in solchen Situationen lediglich die Abos, mehr nicht. Ist so was mit dem Begriff "Gewinn" gemeint?


----------



## Prinz (31 August 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



schiller schrieb:


> ich habe wie man mir von zwei löwen per mail zugesagt,
> tatsächlich alle einbehaltenen beträge auf mein kto. überwiesen bekommen



Nur zum Verständnis: Du hast von den zwei Löwen eine Zusage für die Rückerstattung bekommen oder auch die Überweisung von den zwei Löwen erhalten? So wie ich es bislang hier gelesen habe, sind die zwei Löwen eher die "Handlanger" von den Buongiorno-Leuten, oder?



koelnerin schrieb:


> An alle die auch darauf reingefallen sind wie mein 11 Jähriger Sohn der definitiv keine bestätigungs E-Mail abgesandt hat was über unseren Provider nachweisbar war ich habe
> 
> anzeige erstattet und gewonnen. würde mich mit denen garnicht mehr rumschlagen sondern direkt agieren.



Vielleicht ist mein Wissen hier nicht umfangreich genug, aber wie kann man bei einer Anzeige gewinnen? Hast du vielleicht einen Strafantrag gestellt und den Prozess gewonnen?

Also bei uns war es so, dass unser Jüngster im Internet bei einem Quiz mitgemacht und leider meine Handynummer eingetragen hat. Ich dufte mich dann über das SMS- Gewitter auf meinem Handy wundern und bin nach kurzer Suche auf diese Forum gestoßen. Die Sache mit dem Widerruf: 





veradin schrieb:


> Das einzige was überhaupt hilft ist, wenn ihr irgendwo in euer Email das Wort "Widerruf" schreibt.


hat mir nicht wirklich weitergeholfen. Darauf kam nur, dass dem Anbieter ein Werteersatz zusteht und das wars. Danach war es mir aber auch ehrlich gesagt egal, da bei mir nur 2x 2,99 EUR abgebucht wurden und mir die Zeit dafür zu schade ist. Ich kann verstehen, dass es vielen ums Prinzip geht und manchen mag es das Geld auch wert sein, aber ich hab meine Lehre daraus gezogen. Meine Nummer ist jetzt für Dritt-Anbieter gesperrt und mein Sohn durfte die 5,98 EUR von seinem Taschengeld bezahlen und wird jetzt sicherlich meine Handynummer nicht mehr im Internet eingeben. So wie es mir mein Kundenservice erklärt hat, ist es mit den Abbuchungen eh vorbei, sobald man die Dritt-Anbieter-Sperre eingerichtet hat. *Mein Rat an alle ist daher,  diese Sperre einzurichten.*


----------



## schiller (2 September 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

es ist richtig:

die zusage für die rücküberweisung ist von zwei loewen gegeben worden.

die  überweisung in voller höhe ist von buongiorno gmbh erfolgt.

:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## ma_kra (4 September 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Mir erging es genau so wie viel Anderen hier.
Bekam immer wieder SMS wo von irgendwelchen Credits die Rede war. Habe es als Werbung abgetan und gelöscht. Habe mir auch keine Gedanken gemacht und auch nicht kontrolliert, dass meine Handyrechnungen höher ausfielen, da ich einige Monate zuvor auch so hohe Rechnungen hatte. 
Nun wurde ich aber bei der letzten Rechnung stutzig dass sie wieder so hoch ausfiel obwohl ich nicht so viel telefoniert und SMS geschrieben habe und habe mir mal die Rechnung angesehen und musste mit Entsetzen feststellen dass mir Buongiorno seit April monatlich 17,94 Euro abgebucht hat.
Habe mich im Internet schlau gemacht und bin auf diese Seite gestoßen und war "froh" dass es noch andere gibt denen es genauso ging.
Erstmal habe ich bei Buongiorno angerufen der Dame am Telefon alles erklärt und das "nicht bestehende" Abo gekündigt. Noch während ich mit der Dame telefonierte erhielt ich eine SMS mit der Bestätigung der Kündigung.



Zusätzlich habe ich mich mit Buongiorno schriftlich in Verbindung gesetzt und folgende Mail am 30.08.10 geschrieben:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren von Buongiorno bzw. Blinko Gold,
> >
> > ich habe zu keiner Zeit einen Abovertrag über meine Handynummer  0160 /
> > xxxxxxx mit Ihnen abgeschlossen.
> ...


Daraufhin bekam ich am 01.09.10 folgende Antwort von Buongiorno :



> Sehr geehrte Frau Kxxxx
> 
> unter der Handynummer xxxxxxxx wurde bereits am 05.04.2010 erstmalig ein
> Entertainmentabo angemeldet.
> ...


Außerdem habe ich mich mit meinem Provider in Verbindung gesetzt und eine Abosperre einrichten lassen. 
Bin gespannt ob ich mein Geld tatsächlich zurückerstattet bekomme. Auf jeden Fall können sie in Zukunft nichts mehr abbuchen. :grins:


----------



## schiller (5 September 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

gratulation zum erfolg!!

ich glaube daß die  "erklärung an eides statt" gegen die allseits bekannten 
"falschen behauptungen" dieser " abzocker firmen " eine gute waffe ist.!!
darüberhinaus ist die einschaltung der GF von zwei loewen den herren offensichtlich   sehr  unangenehm! --
mit derartigen kulanzlösungen, bei überweisung der einbehaltenen beträge,
ließe sich eigentlich leben,  wenn nicht die  " wut im bauch "  auch weiterhin bestünde!!!--
gibt es denn keine möglichkeit  ""  unsere gesetzgeber ""  zum einschreiten
zu bewegen.??
sind denn unsere abgeordneten in unserem  wahlkreis von diesen 
unfairen  machenschaften  überhaupt  in kenntnis?? 

wir sollten allen geschädigten mit diesen " erfolgsmeldungen " den 
mut geben,  diesen   unfairen  machenschaften   mit allen möglichen
demokratischen und gesetzlichen mitteln zu begegnen!!

und sei es nur durch die" erklärung an eides statt", daß wir das von der gegenseite  behauptete  nicht erfolgt ist!!

weiterhin viel erfolg!!

:wall::wall::wall::-D:-D


----------



## PROG (7 September 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Hallo allerseits,

habe letztes Jahr, wie bereits geschrieben, dasselbe Problem gehabt.
Ich habe seinerzeit einen Anwalt eingeschaltet und die Selbstbeteiligung meiner Rechtsschutz von 125,00 € vorgestreckt. Ich wollte aus Prinzip nicht, dass diese Firma mit der Masche durchkommt.

Was soll ich euch sagen! Mein Anwalt hat mich letzte Woche in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass wir Erfolg hatten. (nach ca.9 Monaten) Ich habe alles zurückerstattet bekommen. Er hat die abgebuchten Beträge inkl. Zinsen erstattet und trägt die Kosten des Verfahrens.

Also auch bei kleinen Beträgen sollte man es ruhig versuchen!


----------



## schiller (8 September 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

erneute gatulation zum erfolg!!

erneuter mutmacher gegen die "abzocker firmen" vorzugehen!!

alle geschädigten sollten den mut nicht verlieren!

die  erklärung an "eidesstatt " ist auch ein weg ohne einen anwalt.-

ohne druck ändert sich in dieser welt nichts!!!

deshalb kämpft weiter gegen die abzocker!!!

viel mut und viel erfolg!

:wall::wall::wall::-D:-D


----------



## NinjaMonkey (12 September 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Hallo allerseits,
Ich so wie ihr habe das gleich Problem, wir wurden von denen abgezockt.
Ich erzähl eich einfach wie es war:

Als ich morgens aufwachte sagte mein Vater das ich eine SMS bekommen habe, die eine hatte den Titel: Zum Download bitte hier klicken und in der anderen SMS stand drin das ich irgenwas abonniert habe und jetzt 2,99/5tage zahlen soll.Ich guckte dann eben auf mein Guthabenkonto und ich hatte eben weniger Geld:-p, die gleiche SMS kam 25 min. später, und mir wurde wieder Geld abgezogen. Immerhin bin ich auf die Seite gegangen (blinkogold.de) und habe geguckt wie ich das kündigen kann, hab ich eben gemacht.

Nun ist meine Frage ob diese Kündigung auch wirkilch steht, also nicht das ich da kündige und die mir wieder Geld abziehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 September 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



schiller schrieb:


> sind denn unsere abgeordneten in unserem  wahlkreis von diesen
> unfairen  machenschaften  überhaupt  in kenntnis??


Wenn nur jeder fünfte Betroffene hier genau das bei abgeordnetenwatch.de: Das virtuelle Whlergedchtnis nachfragen würde, wäre das schon sehr hilfreich...


----------



## schiller (12 September 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

das ist ein zielführender vorschlag.

ich werde es tun!

ohne druck geschiet in dieser welt  nichts.

also nehmt den gerechten kampf gegen diese   " abzocker firmen " auf!!

:wall::wall::wall::scherzkeks::scherzkeks:


----------



## salamander73 (13 September 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



franzi7777 schrieb:


> Warnung an Alle !!
> ...




Hallo

Da kann ich dir nur rech geben ich bin ebenfalls Opfer geworden, und mein Anbieter will das ich das bezahlen soll. Und da habe ich gesagt nein werde ich bestimmt nicht so lange wie die sache nicht geklärt ist.

lg, Jens


----------



## schiller (13 September 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

ab heute abend haben wir einen ""großen"" mitstreiter::-p

WISO im ZDF am 13.09. 2010 um 19.25 uhr  !!!:roll:

ein aktueller beitrag mit allen machenschaften der abzocker firmen!

ich habe meinem bundestagsabgeordneten, herrn bosbach, um hilfe 
gebeten und WISO eine kopie meiner mails gegeben!

ihr könnt euch den beitrag unter wiso ansehen.-

gleichzeitig bitte ich alle geschädigten ihren bundestagsabgeordneten ebenfalls über diese sendung zu informieren.  ([email protected] )
gleichzeitig aber aufzufordern mit demokratischen und gesetzlichen maßnahmen alle bürger der  BRD in zukunft zu schützen!

macht bitte alle mit !

das  ZDF  WISO hat heute abend für uns begonnen zu kämpfen!

wir dürfen diese große chance nicht  verpassen!-

:wall::scherzkeks:


----------



## Reducal (17 September 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Reducal schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang möchte ich es nicht versäumen, folgendes öffentlich zu machen:
> 
> 
> Reducal als Telefonica-Kunde]Sperren sie bitte diesen Account für  Buchungen von Drittanbietern.[/quote][quote=Telefonica/O²] Wir bedauern Ihrem Wunsch nicht nachkommen zu können. Leider ist unsererseits eine Sperre für die Nutzung von Drittanbietern nicht möglich[/quote][/quote][quote=Antiscammer schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Matzinger (11 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Auch ich bin Opfer der Geschäftspraktiken dieser Firma, auch ich bin mir eines Vertragsabschlusses über irgendwelche Dienste nicht bewusst und wäre auch nicht willens solche Dienste in Anspruch zu nehmen. Was mit Sicherheit nicht stimmt und das lässt sich über den Einzelverbindungsnachweis meiner Handyabrechnungen beweisen, ist das behauptete Double-Opt-in-Verfahren (siehe Artikel). Nach telefonischer Beschwerde wurden die Abbuchungen und damit die Versendung der SMS eingestellt. Meine Recherche und die telefonische Auskunft ergab, dass man über Gewinnspielaktionen und irgendwelche Persönlichkeitstests in Gefahr läuft in diese Abofalle zu geraten. Ich rate dringend allen Betroffenen die Bundesnetzagentur (Formular gibt es auf der Web-Seite) zu informieren und Strafanzeige bei der Polizei zu stellen. Eine Beschwerde beim jeweiligen Provider ist selbstredend, jedoch sind diese Nutzniesser dieser Praktiken und somit nicht sehr zuvorkommend (meine Erfahrung mit Talkline). Ich habe meinen Vertrag gekündigt und auch die Abofalle als Grund angegeben. Nur wenn viele Kunden so handeln, denke ich, dass auch die Provider ins Grübeln kommen, ob Sie solche Firmen wie die Buongiorno GmbH unterstützen. Des Weiteren werde ich Pressemitteilungen verfassen und sehen, ob sich nicht über diesen Weg auch die Politik bewegen lässt zu handeln und nach Jahren der Verbraucherabzocke wirksame Gesetze zu erlassen. Der Heise-Verlag hat sich bereits in der C't vom 13.10.2010 mit diesem Thema befasst.


----------



## Reducal (11 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Matzinger schrieb:


> Was mit Sicherheit nicht stimmt und das lässt sich über den Einzelverbindungsnachweis meiner Handyabrechnungen beweisen, ist das behauptete Double-Opt-in-Verfahren (siehe Artikel).


... über den EVN lässt sich das nicht beweisen, da man ja die empfangene Nachricht nicht bezahlen muss und der abgelesene PIN ja wieder manuell ins Internet zu übertragen wäre.

Sehr fragwürdig ist das behauptete Double-opt-in-Verfahren, wenn ein Smartphone genutzt wurde. Dann nämlich gibt es womöglich gar keine SMS, da sich die Session-IP über den Provider für einen Anbieter bereits zur Telefonnummer zuordnen lässt.

Untergeschobene Klingelton-Abos: Handyabzocker werden immer dreister - Ratgeber :: Multimedia | SWR.de


> In manchen Apps  für das iPhone  wird Werbung eingeblendet. Einmal  darauf geklickt, geht das iPhone ins Internet,  auf eine sogenannte  WAP-Seite.  Wer nun unvorsichtig ist und hier ein zweites Mal klickt,  kann schon  ein Abo abgeschlossen haben. T. R. brauchte also nicht  einmal seine  Handynummer eingeben oder eine SMS schicken.
> 
> ...
> 
> Wer mit einem Smartphone auf einer Werbeseite unbedacht etwas anklickt,  hinterlässt zunächst nur eine IP-Adresse. Doch die *Mobilfunkanbieter  können dieser IP-Adresse eine Handynummer zuweisen und geben sie dann  weiter an Firmen*  wie die Net  Mobile AG, die unter anderem für Bob Mobile und Guerilla  Mobile die technische Abwicklung  besorgt. Das bestätigte etwa die  Pressestelle der Telekom: "Wir bieten  Anbietern eine Schnittstelle an,  damit sie Handynummern aus IP-Adressen  entschlüsseln."


Wieso sollte das bei der Buongiorno anders sein? Immerhin wurde in der Vergangenheit immer wieder mal behauptet, dass Blinkogold angeblich nur via WAP erreichbar sein soll, was ja bekanntlich auch nicht zwingend der Wahrheit entsprach.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Reducal schrieb:


> Sehr fragwürdig ist das behauptete Double-opt-in-Verfahren, wenn ein Smartphone genutzt wurde. Dann nämlich gibt es womöglich gar keine SMS, da sich die Session-IP über den Provider für einen Anbieter bereits zur Telefonnummer zuordnen lässt.


Eine Erläuterung hierzu gibt es auch bei Heise (Inkasso auf Fingertipp): http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ck-als-0900-mehrbetrug-apps-2.html#post324024


----------



## Tombalabomba (17 November 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



salamander73 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Da kann ich dir nur rech geben ich bin ebenfalls Opfer geworden, und mein Anbieter will das ich das bezahlen soll. Und da habe ich gesagt nein werde ich bestimmt nicht so lange wie die sache nicht geklärt ist.
> 
> lg, Jens



Hallo zusammen.
mir ist es scheinbar auch wie so vielen hier ergangen.
Ich poste hier einmal meinen Versuch mich zu wehren.
Habe die Nachricht heute an Vodafone geschickt.
Werde die Antwort dann hier posten.
Viel Erfolg an alle die gegen diese [ edit]  agieren.
Gruß


> Werte Damen und Herren.
> Ich bin seit 2Jahren Vodafone Kunde im  Festnetzbereich und habe mich aufgrund der überaus positiven Erfahrungen  in diesem Bereich nun auch für Ihr mobiles Netz entschieden. Ich habe  seit gut einem Monat einen Mobilfunkvertrag(0172...) und diese  Datenflat um die es im Besonderen geht.
> Ich habe heute zwei sehr  unbefriedigende Gespräche mit Ihren Mitarbeitern geführt. Zum einen mit  einer Mitarbeiterin im telefonischen Kunden"service" und zweitens mit  einem Kundenberater in der Geschäftsstelle W....
> Aber nun erst einmal zum Sachverhalt.
> ...


 :wall:


----------



## Burkhard Bröhl (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Bin auch Opfer von Buongiorno geworden. 
Mir ist aber die Verbindung zu den Providern noch nicht klar.Hab irgendwo gelesen das es sich hier um ein Provisionsgeschäft handelt,Firmen wie Buongiorno kaufen bei Providern Adressen ein, haben damit die Daten und können ungehindert ihre Berechnungen tätigen, dies wäre ein Weg wie er funktionieren würde.Woher wollen die sonst wissen an wen die eine Abo berechnen sollen,es ist bei allen Einträgen in den Foren zu lesen das keine Bestätigung erfolgte,bei mir ganz sicher auch nicht.Also,woher weiß Buorngiorno meine Handynummer sowie meinen Provider um ein Abo abrechnen zu können?
Ich für mein Teil streite mich seit einem 1/2 Jahr mit Debitel.Bin bei Debitel sogenannter Platin-Kunde da ich schon lange Kunde mit teilweise hohen Rechnungen bin. Debitel hat mir über 4 Monate Buongiorno Abo's abgerechnet,hab dies leider erst spät gemerkt,hab dann die letzten 2 Monate als Bankrückläufer geltend gemacht, damit mir 38,..€ (eigentlich Pinats) zurückgeholt,habe den unstrittigen Handybetrag überwiesen sowie Debitel angeschrieben und um Erklärung gebeten. Debitel antwortete erst nach über 4 Wochen und teilt einfach nur ihr Bedauern mit.Mit meinem nächsten Schreiben habe ich Debitel aufgefordert den Buongiornobetrag selbst zu übernehmen, wieder über 4 Wochen Pause mit weiteren Bedauerungsäußerungen,so geht dies bis heute.Mittlerweile wurde der offene Betrag immer wieder angemahnt und sogar seit nun 4 Wochen eine Sperre verhangen obwohl der unstrittige Betrag überwiesen wurde.Habe den Vertrag mit Debitel gekündigt bin aber nicht Willens den Abo-Betrag zu zahlen,mir gehts ums Prinzip.Hat jemand weitere Anhaltspunkte zu den Provisionsmachenschaften, die Menge an Meldungen in den verschiedenen Foren deuten ja deutlich auf eine breite Problematik hin. Ist schon erstaunlich warum hier der Gesetzgeber nichts tut,aber wer weiß ob die nicht auch in den Aufsichtsräten bei den großen Hintergrundfirmen stecken, dazu wäre noch Interessant die Vernetzung von Buorgiorno zu anderen Firmen zu wissen.


----------



## Reducal (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Burkhard Bröhl schrieb:


> ....Firmen wie Buongiorno kaufen bei Providern Adressen ein, haben damit die Daten und können ungehindert ihre Berechnungen tätigen


Das wäre zu beweisen und so lange da nichts näher zu bekannt ist, glaube ich diese Hoax nicht.



Burkhard Bröhl schrieb:


> ....woher weiß Buorngiorno meine Handynummer sowie meinen Provider um ein Abo abrechnen zu können?


Gegenfrage: gehst du mit einem Smartphone mobil ins Internet? Dann erkläre ich es dir.


----------



## Burkhard Bröhl (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Nein, ich habe ein normales LG Handy,habe auch keinen Internetzugang über Handy


----------



## ma_kra (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

@Burkard
Hast vielleicht bei einen Gewinnspiel im Internet teilgenommen und da deine Handynummer hinterlegt?
So war es nämlich bei mir!!!


----------



## Burkhard Bröhl (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



ma_kra schrieb:


> @Burkard
> Hast vielleicht bei einen Gewinnspiel im Internet teilgenommen und da deine Handynummer hinterlegt?
> So war es nämlich bei mir!!!



Nein, ich mache grundsätzlich bei keinem Gewinnspiel im Internet mit. 
Wenn es bei Dir so war, woher haben die aber dann den Provider?
Für mich bleibt die Erklärung das die Provider mit in dem ganzen Geschäft verwickelt sind. Dies erklärt auch die Passivität der Provider, zumindest Debitel zeigt keinerlei Aktivität hier was zu ändern oder was zu unternehmen.


----------



## Reducal (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Also erst einmal ist Debitel "nur" ein Provider, der die Zahlung über  den Netzbetreiber weiter leitet. Mit diesem Laden zu streiten ist genau  so stursinnig, wie überhaupt bei denen Kunde zu sein. 



Burkhard Bröhl schrieb:


> ....streite mich seit einem 1/2 Jahr mit Debitel.


Debitel wird nicht einmal wissen, wofür sie den Betrag inkassieren. Dieser wurde denen nur weiter gereicht, weil irgendwie der Vertrag mit deiner Nummer ausgelöst wurde.

Haste mal beim Support von Buongiorno angefragt, wann und bei welchem Produkt das eigentlich passiert sein soll? Hast du immer dein LG unter Kontrolle, so dass das auch nicht zufällig von einem anderen Nutzer kurz mal eben verwendet werden konnte?

Wenn du nicht der WAP-Applikation zum Opfer gefallen bist, dann lief das übers Internet. Irgendwer hat deine Handynummer wo (z. B. Blinkogold) eingetragen und eigentlich müsste dann eine SMS an deine Nummer gekommen sein. Darin stand ein PIN, mit dem man dann wieder übers Internet das Abo frei geschaltet hat. Schau mal, wie das bei mir funktioniert hatte: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warnung-vor-buongiorno-gmbh-7.html#post316611

Dass in dem Zusammenhang Adressen vom Provider gehandelt werden sollen, halte ich persönlich für unwahr. Es geht einzig und allein um die Nummern. Buongiorno kennt außer der Nummer, über die gebucht wird, keine Daten von dem "Vertragsnehmer" und kann auch nicht anderweitig als im Handypament abrechnen.


----------



## chwa (30 März 2011)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

hallo,
also ich habe auch heute diese besagte sms bekommen und war total verwundert, da ich diese seite nie besucht habe und mich auch an kein abo erinnern kann. da ich noch schülerin bin und noch nicht volljährig, war dies sehr viel geld für mich,da vor der sms schon geld abgebucht worden war. ich habe heute eine sms mit "STOPGAMES" an die 55455 geschickt. dann kam auch eine sms das ich mich abgemeldet habe, hoffe das ich jetzt ruhe habe. 
hatte das im forum gelesen deswegen habe ich das jetzt so versucht, da das mittlerweile mehr wie 60,00 € waren. 
kann nur jedem raten das zutun und handy rechnungen u. kartenhandys zu prüfen. finde das eine frechheit was die menschheit heutzutage mit einem abzieht um an geld zu kommen. die ganze gesellschaft dreht sich um geld, dabei wird der rest des lebens oft vergessen.
besondern die menschen die genug geld haben, werden immer geld geiler. so leute sollte man in den knast bringen !

mfg


----------



## Reducal (30 März 2011)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



chwa schrieb:


> so leute sollte man in den knast bringen !


Dazu bedarf es aber einer Straftat, die dann auch noch nachgewiesen werden kann. Geht letzteres nicht, ist es mit dem Verdacht nach erstens Essig und der wilde Ruf nach Vergeltung verhallt im Nirwana.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 März 2011)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Damit aber die Straftat nachgewiesen werden kann, bräuchte es engagierte und fähige Staatsanwälte, die sich effektiv um Wirtschaftskriminalität kümmern.

Von engagierten Staatsanwälten haben wir zu wenig, von Wirtschaftskriminalität dagegen wirklich genug.


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 März 2011)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Dieses "Unternehmen" ist ja zur Genüge dadurch bekannt, dass es gegen jegliche Kritik, die in Foren und Blogs geübt wird, unter Einschaltung seiner Anwälte vorgeht, man also versucht, Kritiker durch die Androhung von "juristischen Schritten" mundtot zu machen.


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2011)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> ....unter Einschaltung seiner Anwälte ...


Bist du dir sicher?


----------



## GAMER3 (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

HALLO Leute 



ich bin auch darauf reingefallen:wall: aber habe es schoin beendet :-D
ging ganz einfach !!:-D


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



GAMER3 schrieb:


> ich bin auch darauf reingefallen:wall: aber habe es schoin beendet :-D ging ganz einfach !!:-D


Wenn du dich hier schon anmeldest, dann schreib doch mal kurz:


wie bist du wo reingefallen?
was hast du wie beendet?


----------



## GAMER3 (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Wenn du dich hier schon anmeldest, dann schreib doch mal kurz:
> 
> 
> wie bist du wo reingefallen?
> was hast du wie beendet?



1frage :Ich habe meine nummer angegeben.
2frage:ich habe eine sms gesendet mit ;STOPGAMES; an die 55455 dann war aber auch ende mit den abbuchungen .


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (1 Juni 2011)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



GAMER3 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine nummer angegeben.


War das auf einer Internetseite am Computer oder über ein Smartphone. Bei letzterem muss man die Handynummer zwar nicht angeben aber wenn man Internetseiten am Smartphone nutzt, so kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das ein noch nicht ausgereiftes Geschäftsmodell ist.

Generell bleibt als Fazit für mich ein bitterer Beigeschmack und der Verlust des gebuchten Betrages beim Betroffenen. Aus welchem Grund der deutsche Gesetzgeber im Sinne des Verbrauchers nicht handeln mag und wie es sein kann dass sich die in Bonn zuständige Regulierungsbehörde öffentlich stark zurück hält, lässt sich nur schwer nachvollziehen.


----------



## NoNa (8 Juni 2011)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Ich bin grad auch drauf reingefallen! 

Wie ich hier im Forum lesen kann, ist Buongiorno schon seid längerem bekannt. Ich finde es echt beschämend, dass nicht gegendiese Firma vorgegangen wurde und sie über Jahre hinweg ihre Abzocke treiben können. Denn eine Abzocke ist es wirklich.

Ich wollte eine website öffnen und dann kam ein Popup um mich zu einer Umfrage einzuladen. Habe ich gemacht und als Belohnung durfte man sich mir ein Preis aussuchen. Nun sollte man nur noch seine Handynummer hinterlassen damit sie einen kontaktieren können. Als nächstes sollte man einen Code eingeben um die Handynummer zu bestätigen. Der Code wurde per SMS gesannt. Code eingegeben und natürlich nicht das Ende der Nachricht gelesen, wo auf das 5tagesabo für 2,99€ hingewiesen wird. Kurz darauf hab ich eine SMS von Blau.de bekommen, dass mir 2,99€ für Buongiorno abgebucht wurden. Jetzt habe ich die SMS mit "STOPGAMES" geschickt und darauf eine SMS bekommen das ich mich abgemeldet habe. Ich hoffe nur, dass das auch bei so einem fiesen Unternehmen der Fall ist. Oder sollte ich noch eine zusätzliche Mail schicken?

Eigentlich dachte ich mir, was kann schon passieren, wenn ich meine Handynummer abgebe, die haben ja kein Namen oder sonstiges von mir. Aber man lernt nie aus. Kann ich denn eigentlich durch die Hndynumemr meiner Freunde ihnen auch einfach Geld abbuchen. Müsste doch eigentlich auchen gehen. Echt ne kranke Idee, wenn man sich das so überlegt...


----------



## Reducal (8 Juni 2011)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*



NoNa schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt beschämend, dass nicht gegendiese Firma vorgegangen wurde ....


..sagt wer? Wenn man Gerüchten glaubt, so wurde da sehr wohl "vorgegangen" (steht jedenfalls angeblich auf den Einstellungsverfügungen einer StA).

Nur in deinem Fall: 





NoNa schrieb:


> ...und natürlich nicht das Ende der  Nachricht gelesen, wo auf das 5tagesabo für 2,99€ hingewiesen wird.


...wäre da nicht mal ein Anfangsverdacht, der zu verfolgen wäre. Immerhin war das womöglich nicht der einzige Kostenhinweis.


----------



## Goblin (8 Juni 2011)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Ja,viele schalten halt bei den Worten kostenlos,gratis usw ihr Hirn aus. War schon immer so,wird auch immer so bleiben


----------



## dvill (8 Juni 2011)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Viele Beitragsschreiber hier im Forum schalten sogar ihr Hirn ein, bevor sie schreiben ...


----------



## Reducal (8 Juni 2011)

*AW: Dringende Warnung vor Buongiorno GmbH*

Naja, Hirni hin oder her, sollte hier nicht die Frage sein. Dass dieses umstrittene Geschäftsmodell auf Nepp ausgelegt ist, wofür eigentlich kein Kunde ernsthaft bereit ist, eine Zahlung zu tätigen wissen zumindest die Aktivisten hier. Dass die zahlreichen "Kunden" mehr oder weniger freiwillig in eine Falle tappen, die sie hätten besser meiden sollen, ist unstrittig. 

@ NoNa, du solltest auf jeden Fall die Hotline bemühen (siehe ein paar Postings zuvor) und dort die Kündigung vornehmen. Nur allein diese STOPPdingsda per SMS ins Nirwana zu senden, halte ich persönlich für nicht den richtigen weg.  Wer sein gebuchtes Geld aber auch noch zurück haben will, der sollte sich an diesen Leitsätzen orientieren: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...st-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.html#post336140


----------



## dvill (21 September 2011)

http://www.insuedthueringen.de/lokal/bad_salzungen/fwstzslzlokal/art83434,1755055


> Immerhin, Vertrag gekündigt. Dennoch war die Frau empört: "Jetzt werden schon Kinder mit solchen Tricks abgezockt", schimpft sie. "Es ist wirklich gemein." Deshalb habe sie die Sache damit auch nicht auf sich beruhen lassen, sondern der GmbH eine weitere Mail geschickt, in der sie erneut betonte, ihr minderjähriger Sohn könne kein wirksames Abo abgeschlossen haben, da sie als Erziehungsberechtigte dazu keine Einverständniserklärung abgegeben habe. Sie setzte der Firma eine Frist, bis zu deren Ablauf sie die Rückerstattung des abgebuchten Geldes verlangte, und unterstrich die Forderung mit dem Satz: "Entscheiden Sie sich anders, werde ich Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten." Die Drohung zeigte Wirkung: "Aus Kulanz", wie es hieß, zahlte man das vom Handy des Achtjährigen unrechtmäßig abgebuchte Geld zurück.


Ein Hoch auf die moderne Technik.

Ein Taschendieb der Old Economy hätte nicht zurückgezahlt.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (21 September 2011)

Aber es zeigt sich auch, dass es noch Leute gibt, die kommunizieren können. Viele schimpfen nur, beschweren sich anonym in Internetforen und/oder erstatten sinnfreie Anzeigen bei den Behörden. Dass die Drohung von letzterem Grund für die Rückbuchung war, halte ich persönlich für ein Gerücht. Buongiorno hat eigentlich schon immer zurück gezahlt, wenn glaubhaft argumentiert wurde, dass der Kunde ein Kind sei.Außerdem weiß man bei Buongiorno, dass alle Anzeigen ohne weitere Ermittlungen mit einem vorgefertigten Text in München eingestellt werden.


----------



## schnuffibaerbunny (22 September 2011)

nur zur Info:
habe 2010 ja Timobeil schr. den Lastschrifteinzug gekündigt, alle Drittanbieter sperren lassen und auch zum Ausdruck gebracht, das ich es als Frechheit empfinde, wenn Timobeil für solche Verbrecher auch noch das Inkasso übernimmt.
Blablabla. usw.
Habe dann meine Rechnungen immer schön mit Überweisung bezahlt (abzgl. EUR 1,50 für Zahlg. ohne Bankeinzug)
Meinen Vertrag habe ich zum nächstmöglichen Stichtag gekündigt.

Kurz vor Vertragsablauf habe ich mir mal die Buchungen auf meinem Konto angeschaut und siehe da, der Betrag (mittlerweile ca. 20 EUR) wurde von Timobeil ausgebucht... Na also, geht doch, warum nicht gleich so...

Habe dann natürlich wieder verlängert.

Gruss

Schnuffibaerbunny


----------



## Batgirl (22 September 2011)

Nabend,

koennte mir vllt. hier jemand weiterhelfen, und zwar ; wer direkt ist der Provider der "55455"-Nummer? Waere super wenn es jemand wuesste und es mir mitteilen wuerde!
MfG


----------



## Antiscammer (22 September 2011)

Guckst Du hier:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/premiumsearch/

Anbieter: Buongiorno Deutschland GmbH
 Sandstrasse 7-9
 80335 München

 Deutschland Hotline: 0180/50088054
 E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Batgirl (22 September 2011)

Ok, das habe ich mir gedacht, wollt es nur sicherstellen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 November 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Deutschland Hotline: 0180/50088054


 
Neuerdings ist dies die Support-Hotline: *089/21083535* (Stand 15.02.2013).


----------



## Mineboy (14 März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin wohl in eine neue Falle dieser Firma getappt.
Habe heute morgen im Auto mit einer Handyapp gearbeitet. (Ich stand im Stau)
Dabei habe ich wohl versehentlich auf einen dort eingeblendeten Werbebanner gedrückt.
Daraufhin hat sich der Webbrowser geöffnet und begann eine Seite zu laden. Das habe ich aber gar nicht erst abgewartet, sondern den Browser mit der noch nicht fertig gelandenen Seite wieder geschlossen.
Kurz darauf hab ich aber eine SMS bekommen, welche mich in dem Abo begrüßte und ein paar weitere Sekunden später die SMS von Vodafone, daß meine Rechnung belastet wurde.
Ich habe definitiv keine bewußte Auswahl getroffen, hab keine Zustimmungen erteilt, noch hab ich irgendwo eine PIN oder sonst etwas eingegeben.
Jetzt werde ich wohl erst mal bei dieser Firma anrufen und von meinem Rücktrittsrecht meines nicht abgeschlossenen Vertrages gebrauch zu machen.
Finde sowas einfach eine Frechheit, hab ja sonst nichts zu tun.


----------



## Reducal (14 März 2012)

@Mineboy, deinen Beitrag habe ich > HIER < mal anderweitig rein kopiert.

Ein Rücktrittsrecht hast du übrigens nicht sondern du müsstest Widerrufen bzw. dich generell gegen die Buchung aussprechen. Im Falle eines Rücktritts würdest du ja einräumen, das Abo wissentlich eingegangen zu sein.


----------



## Mineboy (14 März 2012)

So, es ist vollbracht, ich konnte das "Abo" wieder kündigen.
Die nette Dame am Telefon hat mir noch erklärt, daß es rechtens sei, wenn man auf ein Werbebanner klickt damit einen gültigen Vertrag abschließt.
Steht leider auch so in den AGB der Firma:


> *3. Vertragsschluss*
> 
> 3.1 Die auf der Webseite der iTouch Services dargestellten Inhalte stellen noch kein verbindliches Angebot zum Abschluss eines entsprechenden Abonnement-Vertrages dar.
> 
> ...


Der "Jetzt holen"-Button war leider in dem Werbebanner "versteckt".

Leider habe ich bei dem Telefonat nicht schnell genug geschaltet. Sonst hätte ich ja nach Fernabsatzgesetz vom Vertrag zurücktreten können, dann hätten die mir den Betrag wieder zurückerstatten müssen. Aber so werde ich die 1.99 € wohl als Lehrgeld verbuchen müssen.


----------



## Spiball (14 März 2012)

Und jetzt rate Mal warum solche Firmen wie die Buongiorno GmbH immer noch existieren? Wenn das so stimmt was du beschrieben hast, würde ich keine Cent bezahlen.


----------



## Goblin (14 März 2012)

> Die nette Dame am Telefon hat mir noch erklärt, daß es rechtens sei, wenn man auf ein Werbebanner klickt damit einen gültigen Vertrag abschließt


 
Ob ein Gericht das im Zweifelsfall auch so sieht? Ich denke wohl nicht


----------



## Reducal (15 März 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Mineboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welches Gericht? Es wäre mir neu, dass sich eines damit beschäftigen würde. Es drängt sich der Verdacht auf, dass Beschwerdeführer eben doch nicht so weit gehen und ihr Recht einklagen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 März 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> @Mineboy, deinen Beitrag habe ich > HIER < mal anderweitig rein kopiert.
> 
> Ein Rücktrittsrecht hast du übrigens nicht sondern du müsstest Widerrufen bzw. dich generell gegen die Buchung aussprechen. Im Falle eines Rücktritts würdest du ja einräumen, das Abo wissentlich eingegangen zu sein.


Selbst wenn er keins hätte, müsste er auch darüber belehrt werden. Insofern kann man das Widerrufsrecht durchaus ins Feld führen.



Mineboy schrieb:


> Die nette Dame am Telefon hat mir noch erklärt, daß es rechtens sei, wenn man auf ein Werbebanner klickt damit einen gültigen Vertrag abschließt.


Das ist ja auch deren Geschäftsgrundlage und natürlich Unsinn. Verträge schließt man über sich deckende Willenserklärungen und nicht, wenn man sich auf eine Tretmine verläuft.


----------



## Reducal (15 März 2012)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Selbst wenn er keins hätte, müsste er auch darüber belehrt werden. Insofern kann man das Widerrufsrecht durchaus ins Feld führen.


Aber natürlich, zumal es Widerrufsbelehrungen über Smartphones anscheinend gar nicht in der nach dem BGB erforderlichen Weise gibt. Hierzu auch das: 





Teleton schrieb:


> Davon dass deutliche Preisinformationen erfolgten, der Abobezug erläutert und eine Widerrufsbelehrung übermittelt wurde lese ich nix.


----------

